# PIBBS 514 Deal 2008-09!!! who wants in?



## longhairlover (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey ladies,


I was wondering if any of you ladies want to get a *pibbs 514*. I have the contact person from the member who set up the original deal last year. 

I am finally ready to get a pibbs but I thought it would be cool if a bunch of us could get the deal to. Since they have gone up in price I think it's better to try to get a decent deal.

If ya'll are interested please post and if I get at least 20 interested parties I will contact the owner of imperial sales **actually the original deal was with buyrite so i've contacted them too, just waiting to see if they are willing to do give the same deal as before or better, they originally have the dryer for 319 so hopefully they will drop down to 230.

Ok so a lot of you are interested and I've already contacted several places i'm just waiting for a response from the original vendor that the ladies got the pibbs from before.

let me know.

-Tati


----------



## Xavier (Dec 12, 2008)

ME! ME! ME!

I missed out on the other two deals.


----------



## India*32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry, What is PIBBS?  Newbie


----------



## Allandra (Dec 12, 2008)

SimoneReynold said:


> Sorry, What is PIBBS?  Newbie



It's a professional hair dryer.  Here's a pic of my Pibbs 514.


----------



## tyrablu (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm interested.


----------



## Luckystar823 (Dec 12, 2008)

Pls..Pls...Pls...I was waiting for this........ I SSSSOOO WANT ONE!!!!!...was gonna settle for a PRO TOOLS ED2200 ( its cheaper) but if i can get a good deal on a PIBBS im definately in!


----------



## Romey (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm ready now.


----------



## lovleelilie (Dec 12, 2008)

i'm in.  thx.


----------



## junipertree (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm very interested....This is on my X-mas wish list.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 12, 2008)

I know my sis wants one.


----------



## Caramela (Dec 12, 2008)

What is the undiscounted rate?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 12, 2008)

I hope they have a good discount...considering our economic conditions


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 12, 2008)

Caramela said:


> What is the undiscounted rate?


 

right now I see it for 259 something like that, but I want to see if more people order it can we get it cheaper than the 259.

It's worth a try. I really want one and the other places are charging 300+ for it.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 12, 2008)

How Fabulous!!!!

Grateful for mine.


----------



## dm81 (Dec 12, 2008)

*I'm IN!!!!*

I was waiting for another one of these deals.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 12, 2008)

I have contacted several resellers of this product to see who will offer the best deal. I hope since the economy is bad and I know these dryers can't really be selling much we will get a good deal on them.

Will keep you posted.

Hopefully we can have our dryers by Xmas! or New Years!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 12, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I hope they have a good discount...considering our economic conditions


 

your right, that's why i'm contacting a handful of dealers to see who gives us the best prices. it's ridiculous how the prices have shot up on this dryer, some people are even selling them for 600! and that is ridiculous.

lets hope these dealers are desperate and give me a good quote so we can start ordering.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm interested


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 12, 2008)

im interested


----------



## PatTodd (Dec 12, 2008)

I do I do!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amwcah (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm interested!


----------



## Keen (Dec 12, 2008)

I may depend on the price


----------



## IntoMyhair (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm in..........


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm in but it depends on the discounted price.


----------



## LadyD (Dec 12, 2008)

Interested also


----------



## ackee walk (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm interested, depending on the discounted price


----------



## kblc06 (Dec 12, 2008)

If the price is right I'm definitely down (low 200, 220s max)


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 12, 2008)

I just contacted several people today, even the original person that gave the deal to the other ladies. I'm just waiting for them to get back to me, once they do i'll post the prices from all of them and we can pick the best price for us.

I hope we get a good deal because I really want one.


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Dec 12, 2008)

I am definitely interested!


----------



## jeabai (Dec 12, 2008)

WHY!!!!!!!  LOL I just ordered mine's last night! It will be here on the 16th!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Dec 12, 2008)

Soul♥Flower said:


> I'm in but it depends on the discounted price.


 What she said


----------



## mxdchiq86 (Dec 12, 2008)

im interested.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 12, 2008)

I am interested also, but the price gotta be good since my mom will be paying for it LOL.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ladies, definitely take advantage of this if it's a good deal and you can afford it.  I love my Mr. Pibbs.  I have the 512 and it's awesome. There aren't just 3 settings, it's more like 20 to 30, so you can stay on low and there are several notches before you get to medium. Medium is scorching, I don't even have to go above that level. 

This is an awesome dryer and it's way better than my Lady Daizy table top!!!  My hair dries so much softer. I'm so glad I got it!!!


----------



## mrsmeredith (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm interested as well if the price is right


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 12, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Ladies, definitely take advantage of this if it's a good deal and you can afford it.  I love my Mr. Pibbs.  I have the 512 and it's awesome. There aren't just 3 settings, it's more like 20 to 30, so you can stay on low and there are several notches before you get to medium. Medium is scorching, I don't even have to go above that level.
> 
> This is an awesome dryer and it's way better than my Lady Daizy table top!!!  My hair dries so much softer. I'm so glad I got it!!!


 

oh wow your making me more anxious to get it lol!!!!

after reading so many reviews on here about it' ive become convinced that it is now time to get one.
my hubby will be giving me half on it, yeah i know half but he pays allllll the other bills so i won't drain his pockets


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 12, 2008)

I want one. 
I hope they give a good discount!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 12, 2008)

UPDATE....

Ok so far one of the sellers is out. His price is 295 on his page and he won't go any lower so peace out to him. Also he was talking crap that he's sold to some of the ladies on here and that he's had problems with them. Whatever......next.

I'm still waiting for the original guy that sold to the ladies on here, hopefully he will have a good price.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 12, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Ladies, definitely take advantage of this if it's a good deal and you can afford it.  I love my Mr. Pibbs.  I have the 512 and it's awesome. There aren't just 3 settings, it's more like 20 to 30, so you can stay on low and there are several notches before you get to medium. Medium is scorching, I don't even have to go above that level.
> 
> This is an awesome dryer and it's way better than my *Lady Daizy table top!!!*  My hair dries so much softer. I'm so glad I got it!!!


Yea I am so tired of my Gold and Hot that I dont even sit under it. I will let my hair airdry before I decide to sit on the floor or stack books on top of it just so it wont fall on my head.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 12, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> UPDATE....
> 
> Ok so far one of the sellers is out. His price is 295 on his page and he won't go any lower so peace out to him. Also he was talking crap that he's sold to some of the ladies on here and that he's had problems with them. Whatever......next.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the original guy that sold to the ladies on here, hopefully he will have a good price.


Awww to H-E-LL with him.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 12, 2008)

I want a good price too because i don't want to spend another year using that hot tools hard hat crap.........it gets hot but my hair still takes forever to dry.


----------



## chitowngal330 (Dec 12, 2008)

Like many others, I'm interested if the price is right.  I have had this on my list for awhile.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 12, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> I want a good price too because i don't want to spend another year using that hot tools hard hat crap.........it gets hot but my hair still takes forever to dry.


Yea my Gold and Hot is the same way its too hold and I just get mad cause I dont want to be holding it up all the time.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 12, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Awww to H-E-LL with him.


 

for real.... I won't give up! I want my PIBBS......


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 12, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> for real.... I won't give up! I want my PIBBS......


LOL me too.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 12, 2008)

im interested if the price is right!


----------



## kadej (Dec 12, 2008)

Oooh, I'm interested!


----------



## amwcah (Dec 12, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> UPDATE....
> 
> Ok so far one of the sellers is out. His price is 295 on his page and he won't go any lower so peace out to him. Also he was talking crap that he's sold to some of the ladies on here and that he's had problems with them. Whatever......next.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the original guy that sold to the ladies on here, hopefully he will have a good price.


 
Thank you for keeping us posted.  I'm anxiously awaiting for the next :update:


----------



## Brooklyn72 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm in too!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 12, 2008)

Will this discount be for the 514 or the 512 since I see it's been mentioned in the thread as well? TIA...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Nakialovesshoes,

I'll add it to my first post in this thread, the Pibbs 514,


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 12, 2008)

He Bites!!!!!!



longhairlover said:


> UPDATE....
> 
> Ok so far one of the sellers is out. His price is 295 on his page and he won't go any lower so peace out to him. Also he was talking crap that he's sold to some of the ladies on here and that he's had problems with them. Whatever......next.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the original guy that sold to the ladies on here, hopefully he will have a good price.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 13, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you ladies want to get a *pibbs 514*. I have the contact person from the member who set up the original deal last year.
> ...


Yay! I hope you do get the deal. The original deal was with Imperial sales and the one after that was with Buyrite (which is where I got mine)
Buyrite had *amazing customer service* and the guy I was in touch with was very nice.

Ladies... the Pibbs is the dryer of all dryers. I am loving mine! I can seat under it anywhere I want, it is so relaxing to seat under it while LHCFing or reading a book or doing homework or ignoring your DH/SO when you have had enough of him


----------



## hillytmj (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm interested. Maybe it will help speed up the drying time since I rollerset weekly.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 13, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> Hi Nakialovesshoes,
> 
> I'll add it to my first post in this thread, the Pibbs 514,


 
I don't want 2 hijack the thread but straight hair is in my future be it a relaxer or be it the BKT. Can someone pls tell me the difference between the 512 & the 514 or give me a link to a thread that explains it? TIA...


----------



## meka (Dec 13, 2008)

I will def be in!!!


----------



## tenjoy (Dec 13, 2008)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I don't want 2 hijack the thread but straight hair is in my future be it a relaxer or be it the BKT. Can someone pls tell me the difference between the 512 & the 514 or give me a link to a thread that explains it? TIA...




Nothing really.  There is a color difference and a knob setting difference.  You are not missing anything by purchasing a 512.

OP, If you have trouble with imperial sales, let me know.  I may can be of some help.


----------



## Traycee (Dec 13, 2008)

I would get one this time around...Keep me posted


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in if the price is right, also.


----------



## Sugar Brown (Dec 13, 2008)

It's a wrap for my pink and white hard top.  I want in...


----------



## naijamade79 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow u ladies are fast thank God she's not only including the first ten or fifteen i would be out of luck!!!!!!!Anywhooo! count me in.


----------



## kwild (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm interested!


----------



## taj (Dec 13, 2008)

Im soooo glad I found this thread!!! I was just about to order this dryer from imperial and decided to see if there were any deal going on first. Please keep me updated. I'm interested!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 13, 2008)

oh there is no limit to people, I think the more women we can get the better the deal should be. I 'm still waiting for folks to get back to me.

I had just said 20 for the minimum, but if we end up with almost 100 women I hope these greedy resellers give us a good deal.

I mean how often are people really buying those pibbs dryers?




naijamade79 said:


> Wow u *****s are fast thank god she's not only including the first ten or fifteen i would be out of luck!!!!!!!Anywhooo! count me in.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 13, 2008)

For the 514 i'm trying to at least get a good deal like the women on here had before 230 but if it's a lot of us I'm really trying to get under 230, it seems impossible because even though i'm sure these people dont' get mass sales like this some are still trying to sell in bulk to us for at least 290 and that's still too high for me.

There are still 3 more people i'm waiting for to get back to me.

Don't worry I won't give up!




nakialovesshoes said:


> Will this discount be for the 514 or the 512 since I see it's been mentioned in the thread as well? TIA...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 13, 2008)

I will get quotes for the 512 too. the 512 should be waaay cheaper though than the 514.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 13, 2008)

He really does and he thinks his price is cheaper at 290 something....i don't think so.





PuffyBrown said:


> He Bites!!!!!!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 13, 2008)

lol at when you are having a enough of your dh/ 

I've contacted imperial and buyrite. I've been told buyrite is the best people to order from thus far. I am waiting for the price quotes from them.






Mandy4610 said:


> Yay! I hope you do get the deal. The original deal was with Imperial sales and the one after that was with Buyrite (which is where I got mine)
> Buyrite had *amazing customer service* and the guy I was in touch with was very nice.
> 
> Ladies... the Pibbs is the dryer of all dryers. I am loving mine! I can seat under it anywhere I want, it is so relaxing to seat under it while LHCFing or reading a book or doing homework or ignoring your DH/SO when you have had enough of him


----------



## MizzP (Dec 13, 2008)

i've been sitting under this gold n hot for dang near 2 hours. I'm in.


----------



## lonei (Dec 13, 2008)

I really want and need one but am based in the UK. Can you please see how much shipping would cost to over here and PM me? Thanks


----------



## tdwillis (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in. I want one of these so bad. $230 would be a great price.


----------



## Sunnrayy (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm INNNNNN!! So tired of my pink and white conair hard top. IT SUCKS!!! 

Keep me posted


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 13, 2008)

ok thank you, on Monday I will give them a follow up.





tenjoy said:


> Nothing really. There is a color difference and a knob setting difference. You are not missing anything by purchasing a 512.
> 
> OP, If you have trouble with imperial sales, let me know. I may can be of some help.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 13, 2008)

ok I will post once I get the prices.




Traycee said:


> I would get one this time around...Keep me posted


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok I will ask them how much for overseas, and also if they have them with the right plug for uk. a few people out of the states have asked me so I will definitely make sure to get all the prices and shipping for us in the states and overseas.




lonei said:


> I really want and need one but am based in the UK. Can you please see how much shipping would cost to over here and PM me? Thanks


----------



## Ericka (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in, I'll order one for a good price, lol.


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 13, 2008)

I let the last 2 slip right thru my fingers.  If the price is right I'm in!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 13, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> I will get quotes for the 512 too. the 512 should be waaay cheaper though than the 514.


Please do that also. Cheaper is better than neither LOL.


----------



## nisha2004 (Dec 14, 2008)

Girl you are right on time. I'm in too...if the price is right


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2008)

I am interested


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm in, just let us know the definate price.


----------



## lina (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm interested also! Just let me know the price!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 14, 2008)

i'm interested too. keep me posted - maybe even pm me with info.


----------



## princessnad (Dec 14, 2008)

I am also interested.  Can you see about a group price for steamers or is that a whole different thread?


----------



## ellennicole (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm interested.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok so far I have 51 women and one of the factories said they are going to have a price for us hopefully tomorrow. This is for the pibbs 514. I am also trying to see if they can take the individual orders as well but with a discounted rate.

crossing fingers. I know tomorrow these people better have some good numbers for me . I can't wait to do my rollerset with a real dryer.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 14, 2008)

I guess that can be a different thread. Do you know which steamer the number of it?

If you want to start a thread about you can, or if you want me to post it I will. Let me know...






princessnad said:


> I am also interested. Can you see about a group price for steamers or is that a whole different thread?


----------



## Naturefreegirl (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm interested, depending on the price


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 14, 2008)

I did not vote because I think I would be satisfied with 
either one..for a great deal.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 14, 2008)

Hidy,

Why don't we ask them for a discounted shipping too!
Can't hurt to ask. The worst thing that could happen is for them to say no.


----------



## mistee11 (Dec 14, 2008)

I want in! Just name the price.


----------



## 2inspireU (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm in but it depends on the discounted price.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 14, 2008)

definitely i'm trying to get the shipping included but also under 240.

i'm surprised some of these sellers are trying to be hard butts, I feel like i'm negotiating for a house  goodness.

but i'm a persistent virgo and I will not give up!

If we can have a AA president then we should definitely get our pibbs!....and for a good price lol!!!! anything is possible.








PuffyBrown said:


> Hidy,
> 
> Why don't we ask them for a discounted shipping too!
> Can't hurt to ask. The worst thing that could happen is for them to say no.


----------



## amwcah (Dec 14, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> definitely i'm trying to get the shipping included but also under 240.
> 
> i'm surprised some of these sellers are trying to be hard butts, I feel like i'm negotiating for a house  goodness.
> 
> ...


 
That was comforting to read, for I'm one of those myself.  You are truly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## FeelinIt (Dec 15, 2008)

I can do it on the 1st of Jan.  Will that be too late??


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 15, 2008)

I didnt vote cause it dont matter to me, if they both do the same I will take the cheaper one LOL.


----------



## SeatownSista (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm interested as well, but I won't have the funds until January.


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm ready whenever you give the word.  Thanks for being so persistent fellow Virgo


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

no i'm still trying to work out when were going to order,

the sellers are taking a minute to get back to me. I'm going to call the sellers that have phone numbers.

once I get all the prices and we agree on who we want to order from I will try to have this Pibbs deal going for a minute, because I know there are a lot of women out there like myself that missed out on the first deal.






FeelinIt said:


> I can do it on the 1st of Jan. Will that be too late??


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks for the support from my fellow virgos


----------



## truthbetold (Dec 15, 2008)

Can someone please tell me why this dryer is worth $200-$300???


----------



## ebonimama (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm in!!!  Thank you for all that you're doing!


----------



## junipertree (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm going to have to bow out of this one...someone sent me an early Christmas present


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 15, 2008)

truthbetold said:


> Can someone please tell me why this dryer is worth $200-$300???



u can do a search on the board.  there are plenty of threads about the pibbs.  it convinced me


----------



## bellachic (Dec 15, 2008)

I am in!!!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok so far I have one good price in, but they didn't specify the shipping and if it's included. So i'm waiting for the shipping and trying to get it included in the price.

This is the price it's www.flamingobeauty.com 

 PIBB-514  KWIK DRYER  ---------------- $ 239.24
 PIBB-512 EZ DRYER ----------------------$ 174.74

Now I am trying to get them to take each individual order but it just looks like they want to ship in bulk, so this is where the issue starts.
I was thinking we can maybe do a group paypal or something but I don't know if that will work.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 15, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> Ok so far I have one good price in, but they didn't specify the shipping and if it's included. So i'm waiting for the shipping and trying to get it included in the price.
> 
> This is the price it's www.flamingobeauty.com
> 
> ...


 
I don't think the group paypal will take care of the shipping to a bunch of different places.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

your symbol pic is my tramp stamp tattoo on my lower back ...... lol ok off topic 




SeatownSista said:


> I'm interested as well, but I won't have the funds until January.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah your right, thinking.......



Shay72 said:


> I don't think the group paypal will take care of the shipping to a bunch of different places.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

In one of the other pages someone wanted to help with Imperial sales but when I checked one of my emails the guy who doesn't want to do the individual shipping is from Imperial sales i'm amazed he doesn't want to do the individual shipping.


----------



## lavenderchic (Dec 15, 2008)

I want a 514


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

Right now i'm waiting for buyrite beauty to get back to me they were with the original deal a while back.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm interested even though im late lol


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

ok Bad News Buyrite has gone up on their prices!!!!!!

for the Pibbs 514 he is now charging: 272!!!!!! + oh yeah it gets worse Shipping!!!! is not included. so for myself shipping to NJ it would make my order 318!!! wtf!!

I guess I understand because the original order was about 1yr or 2 ago, so the cost has gone up because of such high demand for it. So I guess I can't blame them for taking advantage of the demand.

 tears are coming soon,


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

i'm still working on getting Flamingo Beauty to offer individual shipping. so will post that update in a few.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 15, 2008)

This is one thing that really gets on my nerves about vendors. They know good and well that they don't normally sell that many dryers a month. I think they ought to be glad that they have that many orders. I can't blame them for trying to jack the price but personally if it were me I would be willing to drop price and replace for number of units sold. Greedy little pigs they are.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

Your right PuffyBrown, it's crazy, and I know salons don't order that many and if they do it's probably once every 10 yrs or so. 

If I were a vendor and someone wanted a mass order that will total almost 13+ grand i'd be on it with a good deal.

Don't know if I like their attitude at Flamingo Beauty. We will see if they agree with the individual shipping to each of us. I don't really see the big damn deal with shipping to each person, I mean they are still making their money at the end of the day.

Now i'm starting to get a bit p'd off! I want my dryer!


----------



## amwcah (Dec 15, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> Your right PuffyBrown, it's crazy, and I know salons don't order that many and if they do it's probably once every 10 yrs or so.
> 
> If I were a vendor and someone wanted a mass order that will total almost 13+ grand i'd be on it with a good deal.
> 
> ...


 
What did they say or didn't say?  Or was it the reps tone?  

Anyway, keep the faith!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

I guess it's the persons tone that answered the phone, but I haven't had the chance yet to speak with the actual sales person, and I'm calling trying to get the guy that emailed me but he's been busy for an 1 hr and 1/2 allegedly.


----------



## jeabai (Dec 15, 2008)

Did you try appliancesource.com?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

I emailed appliancesource because they didn't have any phone numbers listed but they haven't gotten back to me. they were the first I contacted because they are the cheapest without a bulk order like ours.

I'm not giving up, I contacted yet another dealer and he will call me back to see the price he can give us. It's a shame because the prices have really gone up on these dryers....


----------



## jeabai (Dec 15, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> I emailed appliancesource because they didn't have any phone numbers listed but they haven't gotten back to me. they were the first I contacted because they are the cheapest without a bulk order like ours.
> 
> I'm not giving up, I contacted yet another dealer and he will call me back to see the price he can give us. It's a shame because the prices have really gone up on these dryers....


 

My dryer delivers tomorrow...maybe there is a phone number on the packing slip. I'll let you know


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

oh ok thank you, don't forget, was the shipping fast?


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 15, 2008)

Man why do these sales ppl wanna play games....with our hair. I am over here shaking like a crackhead.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

for real ms_b_haven06 i'm getting nervous because of course when I decide to try and get this deal for myself and everyone the price done gone up. trying to hold back tears. 

everyone is taking advantage and trying to make a profit from this dryer I can't blame them but they are really bugging with the prices.

One of the sellers did tell me that the Pibbs 514 is the hottest dryer out of the pibbs and the sturdiest.


----------



## jry2lnghair (Dec 15, 2008)

I so want one.  I'm in.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 15, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> One of the sellers did tell me that the Pibbs 514 is the hottest dryer out of the pibbs and the sturdiest.


Well I guess this is the one I need LOL.

Ummm what if I wanted to just sit under it to dry my regular hair out, how would one do that since they said that your hair will fly up in the vent?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 15, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Well I guess this is the one I need LOL.
> 
> Ummm what if I wanted to just sit under it to dry my regular hair out, how would one do that since they said that your hair will fly up in the vent?


 
I have the 512 and that sucka gets hot. But black is a nice color too. I like hot air but I can't put it on past the med/middle because it will get too hot. You could put a hair net on loosely that might help.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

So I was finally able to get to someone at Flamingo Beauty in Miami,

PIBB-514  KWIK DRYER  ---------------- $ 239.24
         PIBB-512 EZ DRYER ----------------------$ 174.74

those prices are good but shipping is not included. this is really the cheapest offer, and today I have called and emailed every single dealer of the Pibbs 514, they also have the cheapest for the pibbs 512.

It's gotten so bad that I asked Pibbs to send me a distributor contract, because the prices of the retailers are crazy. I mean 300 would be my limit because they are salon dryers, but 400 and 600 that some folks are charging are crazy.


What do ya'll think?

Tati

**shipping is free to those that are in Miami and if your in NJ she said they can do drop shipping whatever the f that is.

**She said to place the orders you can fax over your request with name, address, credit card number etc. and they will process the order. 

To confirm it's best to call them to make sure they got your fax/order.

They order from the manufacturer and they are in NYC so it is best I think to order 10 a week, just to make sure your order is not held up or delayed because of the shipping from the manufacturer. Ya'll know how that can be.


----------



## tdwillis (Dec 15, 2008)

Can you call directly to place your order?


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't know if you guys know this, but if you go to Sally's they will order this dryer for you. I don't know how much it costs....


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

I didn't even ask her, i'll pm you the number and the contact. But they are hard to get on the phone I was on hold for like 10 minutes but it's worth a shot.






tdwillis said:


> Can you call directly to place your order?


----------



## jeabai (Dec 15, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> oh ok thank you, don't forget, was the shipping fast?


 

The bottom came today! I think UPS missed a box. The tracker said that it wasn't due until tomorrow so I won't worry until then. I ordered on Friday so shipping is pretty fast! To give you a reference point here is my cost break down: 
                           Subtotal  259.00
                            Shipping  19.20
                              Total  278.20


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Leona

It's 399 at Sally's even if you have their discount card.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

not bad at all. I had contacted the guy from the place you ordered but he's the one that won't sell individual, he has appliancesource.com and imperialsales.com his name is Tony.

I dont know what beef he got in with some on here but he is scorned lol!!!

I hate when things are shipped in two seperate pkgs, the wait is torture. That is really fast shipping....i'm jealous.






jbailey said:


> The bottom came today! I think UPS missed a box. The tracker said that it wasn't due until tomorrow so I won't worry until then. I ordered on Friday so shipping is pretty fast! To give you a reference point here is my cost break down:
> Subtotal 259.00
> Shipping 19.20
> Total 278.20


----------



## praisedancer (Dec 15, 2008)

i definitely want in


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 15, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> I have the 512 and that sucka gets hot. But black is a nice color too. I like hot air but I can't put it on past the med/middle because it will get too hot. You could put a hair net on loosely that might help.


 Oh okay thanks.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 15, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> So I was finally able to get to someone at Flamingo Beauty in Miami,
> 
> *PIBB-514 KWIK DRYER ---------------- $ 239.24*
> *PIBB-512 EZ DRYER ----------------------$ 174.74*
> ...


 Do we all have to get the same Pibbs?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

No I got the price quote for the 514 and 512. Are there any other pibbs that your interested in ? I can get the quotes from them for it.

I'm thinking about the 512 because it's waaay cheaper and i'm cheap and chameleon mentioned it gets really hot so it's like hmmmm.




ms_b_haven06 said:


> Do we all have to get the same Pibbs?


----------



## amwcah (Dec 15, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> No I got the price quote for the 514 and 512. Are there any other pibbs that your interested in ? I can get the quotes from them for it.
> 
> I'm thinking about the 512 because it's waaay cheaper and i'm cheap and chameleon mentioned it gets really hot so it's like hmmmm.


 
I'm thinking the same thing.  Also, after shipping it will probably equal $100 less.  IDK, the 514 looks better since it is all black.  However, they basically both perform on the same level.  Mmmm??


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 15, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Well I guess this is the one I need LOL.
> 
> Ummm what if I wanted to just sit under it to dry my regular hair out, how would one do that since they said that your hair will fly up in the vent?


 
They say that but I don't really have a problem with it. I'd wear a net to be safe. They include a small one with the dryer. 



Chameleonchick said:


> I have the 512 and that sucka gets hot. But black is a nice color too. I like hot air but I can't put it on past the med/middle because it will get too hot. You could put a hair net on loosely that might help.


 
I have the 512 too and definitely recommend it. You cannot put it past medium or you will get scorched. 



longhairlover said:


> not bad at all. I had contacted the guy from the place you ordered but he's the one that won't sell individual, he has appliancesource.com and imperialsales.com his name is Tony.
> 
> I dont know what beef he got in with some on here but he is scorned lol!!!
> 
> I hate when things are shipped in two seperate pkgs, the wait is torture. That is really fast shipping....i'm jealous.


 
LOL, I ordered when Tony was providing the dryers, on the first order. Apparently several members contacted him directly with issues instead of going through the coordinator and it got on his nerves. 



praisedancer said:


> i definitely want in


 
Love your name!


----------



## taj (Dec 15, 2008)

*THANK YOU longhairlover I APPRECIATE ALL THAT YOU HAVE DONE 4 US. *

NOW MAY I PLACE MY ORDER?...LOL!

I Want This...PIBB-514  KWIK DRYER  ---------------- $ 239.24


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

their price for the 512 is really the cheapest out there and i've called almost everyone.


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 15, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> They say that but I don't really have a problem with it. I'd wear a net to be safe. They include a small one with the dryer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

here's the info in an album i created for those that want to order from Flamingo Beauty in Miami.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=1605

I did it this way so us ladies on lhcf can see it. Hopefully you need a subscription to view it.

tati


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 15, 2008)

So, do you just say you are from LHCF?  Also how long is the deal good for?  Thanks so much for all of the work you have done!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

she just said to have everyone fax in their orders, I asked her do we need a code name but once we put the prices on our fax they should know it's this deal.

I'm calling again tomorrow to clear some things up with the shipping because we need to know how much.

your welcome i thought we would've had loads of good quotes but i guess the economy has a negative affect on pricing, inflation crap.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 15, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> No I got the price quote for the 514 and 512. Are there any other pibbs that your interested in ? I can get the quotes from them for it.
> 
> I'm thinking about the 512 because it's waaay cheaper and i'm cheap and chameleon mentioned it gets really hot so it's like hmmmm.


No I was asking cause I want the 512 also but some ladies may want the 514, and I didnt know if we could get different ones and still get the deal. I thought we was going to have to agree on a single one for the real deal.


----------



## Xavier (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Longhairlover, 

Can you ask about a deadline?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2008)

the woman just said to fax in. no time frame, i told her maybe ten people will order per week. I kept asking the woman over and over to make sure she understood what I was saying and she said we just need to fax over our orders, I would still call to make sure everything goes through. they are real busy so don't get annoyed when you call and you can't get them right away.


----------



## Shaley (Dec 15, 2008)

That's a really good deal for the 512!

Let us know when you get a shipping price or estimate.


----------



## FeelinIt (Dec 15, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> the woman just said to fax in. no time frame, i told her maybe ten people will order per week. I kept asking the woman over and over to make sure she understood what I was saying and she said we just need to fax over our orders, I would still call to make sure everything goes through. they are real busy so don't get annoyed when you call and you can't get them right away.



Yes please be patient.  We don't need anymore vendors "scorned" by the LHCF ladies.  We need our hookups to be happy with our business.  LOL!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 15, 2008)

So when is everybody getting theirs. I wanted to wait until after New Years. I can order sooner but I prefer not. A lot of money is going out of the house this month!


----------



## Shaley (Dec 15, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> So when is everybody getting theirs. I wanted to wait until after New Years. I can order sooner but I prefer not. A lot of money is going out of the house this month!



I Agree


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 15, 2008)

After New Year's.  I was planning to get my hair steamer then but will put it on hold to get this.


----------



## FeelinIt (Dec 15, 2008)

New Year's Day!  I'm getting the 514. That's a good price and the black is so official.
Merry Effin Crimmus to me!!


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 15, 2008)

How long will they hold these prices for LJCF?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 16, 2008)

for real now I see why Tony (imperial sales/appliance source) won't do the group thing anymore, I found the old posts and his company sent pibbs that had broken parts, I mean I would have bit his head off too, 

it's business if you have people that are receiving messed up stuff then you should replace it. Even via email he seemed like he had an attitude about the past situation but it's his fault for sending stuff that seemed refurbished that's just not right.

I will be patient I would like to find a seller that will always sell to us for a discount without having a vengeance for us lol!!!! but they have to work with us too.

I'm happy Tony didn't give me a good quote this time around, I heard it's bad to deal with folks that don't have a phone number listed for their business. To me that's a sign you don't want to be reached in case any issues.

Hopefully these people at Flamingo Beauty will be good, they are hard to get on the phone...for some reason they seem really really busy.






FeelinIt said:


> Yes please be patient. We don't need anymore vendors "scorned" by the LHCF ladies. We need our hookups to be happy with our business. LOL!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 16, 2008)

I will make sure to let her know again that we will order from now til Jan and later,  they seemed really flexible about it and no time frame which is good because it leaves the door open for people to get them at this price.

Maybe later next year for those who want to get the steamers we can do a group thing on that.

I also had the actual Pibbs distributor to send me an application as a reseller because if they can offer the dryers for under 300 then they can't be getting them for that much from the distributor. So hopefully we can have a perm reseller at a normal price.

Will keep ya'll posted on everything. I can't wait to get it, I am rolling my eyes at my gold and hot right now.....spit for the gold and hot lol!!!!


----------



## PGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh I want one!  Is this a reputable company?  Anyone ordered from them?  I tend to worry when I'm hearing they are "too busy".  Please keep this thread updated and I will order if I hear some good news for sure!


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 16, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> I will make sure to let her know again that we will order from now til Jan and later, they seemed really flexible about it and no time frame which is good because it leaves the door open for people to get them at this price.
> 
> Maybe later next year for those who want to get the steamers we can do a group thing on that.
> 
> ...


 
I contacted the distributer in Flushing. The lowest he said can give it for is 257.00 lol, only because I said I saw it online for 259.00. I should have low balled him.  You got a really good deal. Im in NY. What if I picked up mine. Would they allow that? There is a BSS by me in BK thats willing to part with the 512 for $200 no tax but thats for instore pick ups only and cash payment only.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 16, 2008)

I got mine from last years' deal. I dealt with Tony, I had some issues. They were quickly resolved, but he DID have an ATTITUDE...not a big one but an attitude none the less. Anyway I've had no issues with my Pibbs 514 and I think it is one of the BEST investments that I've made. I've saved so much money by learning how to do my own rollerset and my deep treatments are more effective. All this to say good luck with your orders and you can't go wrong with your Pibbs which ever model you get! Happy Shopping hair fanatics!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 16, 2008)

hmmmm you can call the seller and ask them if you can do pick up. as hard as it was to get these people on the phone they probably get Pibbs a lot of sales. I mean I don't mind to pay a little more if I know I can pick it up local. But if the local suppliers want to charge 300+ for no reason then no.





Longdayinthepark said:


> I contacted the distributer in Flushing. The lowest he said can give it for is 257.00 lol, only because I said I saw it online for 259.00. I should have low balled him.  You got a really good deal. Im in NY. What if I picked up mine. Would they allow that? There is a BSS by me in BK thats willing to part with the 512 for $200 no tax but thats for instore pick ups only and cash payment only.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 16, 2008)

I mean I had another deal for the dryers from another merchant 
Pibbs 514: $260 
512: $197

this deal would be for 60 pieces, for order this large the shipping is free but only to one location so we'd all have to try to find the cheapest way to ship the dryers i guess via ups or fedex. because I will never use the usps for mass shipping ever again, they caused me to lose customers with my small business losing packages etc.

thing is she only would ship to my location free so that is good but the dryers are a bit more and I went back and forth with her negotiating.

this seller was hungry for our business though and not real busy so she is reachable right away.

let me know

all the other deals are more without shipping. 

www.salonstore.com is where the other person is from that I spoke to with the prices noted above.


----------



## natstar (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm def interested in getting the Pibbs-I'll wait and see what everyone decides


----------



## PatTodd (Dec 16, 2008)

OK I may be slow but I am confused.  Is the info in the album the "official" group deal?  Or are we still looking for the best price?  I am interested in the 514 and I am ready to order!

Either way, thanks longhairlover for all the work you have done on this.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 16, 2008)

your not slow,

it's the groups deal, but I just posted another price that I got from someone else just in case.





PatTodd said:


> OK I may be slow but I am confused. Is the info in the album the "official" group deal? Or are we still looking for the best price? I am interested in the 514 and I am ready to order!
> 
> Either way, thanks longhairlover for all the work you have done on this.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 16, 2008)

***UPDATE***

Ok I called Lady at Flamingo Beauty and she said that she would have to quote everyone on their shipment. 

So she said once you send in the order before she charges anything to your credit card, you will be contacted and given the shipping price. 

Honestly I have read the pibbs is 42lbs so using the estimators for fedex or ups should give you an idea based on your location. 

She knows that it's us with the price so no code word or anything. 

I think it would be good for a bunch of us to send in our orders at the same time just to get the ball rolling.

So let me know when your ready, it doesn't have to be all of us at the same time but i'm thinking maybe ten a week is good.

She said they order from the distributor, the distributor sends them the dryers then they send them to us. So I would give it a week or so for delivery because the sellers are like the middle men.

let me know what ya'll think. I will try to PM this to everyone too.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll give them two weeks just to be on the safe side. Just in case. I want to order on January 9th.



longhairlover said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> Ok I called Lady at Flamingo Beauty and she said that she would have to quote everyone on their shipment.
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 16, 2008)

FORGOT TO ADD:
put this info on your order it can be on a blank piece of paper typed up for clarity:

Full Name
Address
Email
Phone #
Credit Card # with expiration date
Pibbs 514 or 512 

One of the staff will call you to give the shipping quote.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 16, 2008)

i guess if any of you are on other sites, post this if you want.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 16, 2008)

Just a question. not complaining but..
This is a great deal, but do they have a better way to accept a payment. Sending a credit card over fax is very risky. That is definately a security risk. I wonder if they have paypal?



longhairlover said:


> FORGOT TO ADD:
> put this info on your order it can be on a blank piece of paper typed up for clarity:
> 
> Full Name
> ...


----------



## koryswife (Dec 16, 2008)

Girl you are awesome! I got my dryer today,but not with this deal...my husband was trying to surprise me. So it all came and it was about 280 total with shipping!! I cant wait to use it. It was easy to put together too. I ordered mine from the imperialsales since he was the cheapest...


----------



## chitowngal330 (Dec 16, 2008)

I would like to order around January 5th


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 16, 2008)

awww man let us know how it goes when you use it. 

I want one so bad! can't wait I may have to push my order back until next week.

I will keep in contact with them once we start ordering just in case new people want to buy.

I just want to remind them every week about the price and if more will purchase.

congrats on your new baby!





koryswife said:


> Girl you are awesome! I got my dryer today,but not with this deal...my husband was trying to surprise me. So it all came and it was about 280 total with shipping!! I cant wait to use it. It was easy to put together too. I ordered mine from the imperialsales since he was the cheapest...


----------



## PatTodd (Dec 16, 2008)

OK I bit the bullet and just faxed in my order.  I called Lady to get a quote on shipping and she asked me to call her back in 10 minutes.  I did and she said my fax was coming in but she will have to get the weight and call me back later with the freight.  She seemed a little stressed. erplexed.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking about that, but i've dealt with other places that are still faxing it's weird and outdated but companies are still using fax for orders.

they seem to mainly do their orders on their site but when I call it always sounds busy in the back and I guess they don't have a call center 

or maybe place the order and leave a note for them to call you to get the credit card info via phone.





PuffyBrown said:


> Just a question. not complaining but..
> This is a great deal, but do they have a better way to accept a payment. Sending a credit card over fax is very risky. That is definately a security risk. I wonder if they have paypal?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah they are like the sweat shop of salon equipment lol!!!!

I contacted every place that is on the net and they have the cheapest price so they get a lot of business because of it.

every time I call they sound busy in the back. she will call you back don't worry. she told me that once she gets the orders in she will call back with the shipping info.









PatTodd said:


> OK I bit the bullet and just faxed in my order. I called Lady to get a quote on shipping and she asked me to call her back in 10 minutes. I did and she said my fax was coming in but she will have to get the weight and call me back later with the freight. She seemed a little stressed. erplexed.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 16, 2008)

I would be willing to call it in..it sure beats faxing.



longhairlover said:


> Yeah I was thinking about that, but i've dealt with other places that are still faxing it's weird and outdated but companies are still using fax for orders.
> 
> they seem to mainly do their orders on their site but when I call it always sounds busy in the back and I guess they don't have a call center
> 
> or maybe place the order and leave a note for them to call you to get the credit card info via phone.


----------



## amwcah (Dec 16, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> Yeah I was thinking about that, but i've dealt with other places that are still faxing it's weird and outdated but companies are still using fax for orders.
> 
> they seem to mainly do their orders on their site but when I call it always sounds busy in the back and I guess they don't have a call center
> 
> or maybe place the order and leave a note for them to call you to get the credit card info via phone.


 
Okay, so can I phone in my order versus faxing?  I have a fax, but I really don't feel like being bothered with hooking it up and worrying about if it was received.


----------



## Shaley (Dec 16, 2008)

PatTodd said:


> OK I bit the bullet and just faxed in my order.  I called Lady to get a quote on shipping and she asked me to call her back in 10 minutes.  I did and she said my fax was coming in but she will have to get the weight and call me back later with the freight.  She seemed a little stressed. erplexed.



Let us know when you get an update, please


----------



## nitavcc (Dec 16, 2008)

ok... Im sorry if I am repeating some other post but can someone tell me the cost of each pibbs...

Whats the cost for each?

Whats the preferred method for payment?


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=1605




nitavcc said:


> ok... Im sorry if I am repeating some other post but can someone tell me the cost of each pibbs...
> 
> Whats the cost for each?
> 
> Whats the preferred method for payment?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

I know we are all very cautious on faxing our credit card numbers over. 

Since they want us to fax the orders over to them what I would recommend is that we leave a note on the order stating that "will give credit card info when you call with shipping info via phone"

I don't think it should be a problem with giving it over the phone once we are called with the shipping price.

***but i do recommend sending the order via fax and waiting for them to call back with the shipping info.***


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 16, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I know we are all very cautious on faxing our credit card numbers over.
> 
> ...


 
I'm as paranoid as they come and I was definitely not faxing my cc info on the order.  Matter of fact by the time I order in January maybe others will have made their orders and can post their experience in here.


----------



## kweenameena (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm in...I asked Santa for a Pibbs 514 for xmas.


----------



## Dak (Dec 17, 2008)

I just found this thread and have to thank the OP for all her legwork!  (I'm a Virgo too)  I'm just wondering what it takes to become a distributor, it that something that LHCF could sponsor.  I think it would require having a resale license, but for the number of people that are interested in ordering, we could probably make the minimum order and LHCF could make some $ on the deal.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 17, 2008)

I had called Pibbs last week and had them send over a distribution contract but they want financial statements from your company and 3 references from dealers you have done business with.

I only have my little dominican product business and the Mimor distributors are the only people i've worked with so far .

I'm going to contact them to see if they can accept one reference from and product reseller since I have a really really really small business lol!!!

guess i need to deal with 2 more resellers to get my credit contract with Pibbs, I'm really curious to see how much they really sell the dryers for.






Dak said:


> I just found this thread and have to thank the OP for all her legwork! (I'm a Virgo too) I'm just wondering what it takes to become a distributor, it that something that LHCF could sponsor. I think it would require having a resale license, but for the number of people that are interested in ordering, we could probably make the minimum order and LHCF could make some $ on the deal.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 17, 2008)

I hear you I have been robbed via bank card twice, once this year and several years ago, thank god the 1st time i was banking with chase and they are on their game fraud wise. the 2nd time with wamu they weren't good at all with handling fraud but I still found a way to get my money back. 

It can happen even if you are there in person with stuff.

I wouldn't put the cc# on the order at all they'd have to call and get that info.







Shay72 said:


> I'm as paranoid as they come and I was definitely not faxing my cc info on the order. Matter of fact by the time I order in January maybe others will have made their orders and can post their experience in here.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 17, 2008)

I will send my fax out Monday (w/o) cc and tell them when they call for quote on shipping that they can have cc. I want this dryer bad...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 17, 2008)

***UPDATE***
I contacted another seller and they have given me the same quote for the 514 as the flamingo place.

This seller is better because they accept paypal.

I contacted other resellers because I know we are all skeptical with the faxing over crap.

here are his prices:

514: $239 he said shipping should be no more than 30 but i'm just guessing 40 as a gestimate.

**for International you will have to talk to him in regards to the plug voltatge etc.

for the 512 he is charging more than the other place: $215

and also i asked about the superaria 518 it's not as hot but I hear it dries just as fast. $229.


email orders to: [email protected]
email order and all info (no cc#'s)
NAME
ADDRESS
EMAIL
PHONE
DRYER YOU WANT Pibbs 514 or 512.

He will call you back to tell you how to place your paypal payment + shipping costs etc. He is not slow like the other seller in getting back to you he is responsive and reachable.

*!!!OFFERED UNTIL END OF JANUARY!!!!. *he said the prices go up after January from Pibbs so that's why the prices have increased so much from the last deal.

*code word: Tatiana*


----------



## Shaley (Dec 17, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> ***UPDATE***
> I contacted another seller and they have given me the same quote for the 514 as the flamingo place.
> 
> This seller is better because they accept paypal, credt card etc.
> ...



So when we email him, we just say which dryer we want and our contact information, and request shipping info?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Chardai,

He told me he will call you, he is very responsive via phone email, I emailed him late last night and he got back to me early today. 

yes just put in your email to them:

NAME
ADDRESS
EMAIL
PHONE
DRYER YOU WANT Pibbs 514 or 512.

He said he will call each of us once we place our order to let us know the shipping cost and to direct us how to send them payment via paypal.


----------



## Dak (Dec 17, 2008)

It looks like Sabrina's is in LA, nice to have a west coast supplier available, I wasn't sure what shipping would be like coming from Florida.  

Pretty tight requirements to be a distributor!  I wonder if they have a sellers agreement saying that they must retail at a certain price.  

Thanks again, longhairlover, here's more $$$ I'm spending on myself this Christmas....can't pass up a good deal.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah the contact that we will be dealing with is in Jersey somewhere. 

So Jersey ladies the shipping should be a little quicker.

Yeah those requirements are crazy, but I've seen it before from other suppliers. One day.

He said shipping would most likely be around $30ish.


----------



## tdwillis (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, it is great to have a West Coast supplier. I am going to go with the Sabrinas deal. Thanks so much longhairlover.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 17, 2008)

your welcome tdwillis.


----------



## tenjoy (Dec 17, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> I had called Pibbs last week and had them send over a distribution contract but they want financial statements from your company and 3 references from dealers you have done business with.
> 
> I only have my little dominican product business and the Mimor distributors are the only people i've worked with so far .
> 
> ...




Who did you speak to at Pibbs?  I am on very good terms with one of the sons now.  He even talked to me about distributing.  He calls and emails me every time they get new products in.  He has been trying to send me sample flat irons to pass around since last year.  

OP if the shipping is too high for folks outside of the NJ/NY/PA area (its was averaging $30-$60, but the company should have an account discount) PM me.  I can get him to see what he can do.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 17, 2008)

oh wow that sounds great. i'll pm you.

thank you,




tenjoy said:


> Who did you speak to at Pibbs? I am on very good terms with one of the sons now. He even talked to me about distributing. He calls and emails me every time they get new products in. He has been trying to send me sample flat irons to pass around since last year.
> 
> OP if the shipping is too high for folks outside of the NJ/NY/PA area (its was averaging $30-$60, but the company should have an account discount) PM me. I can get him to see what he can do.


----------



## amwcah (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm ready to order, but now I'm not sure which distributor to go with.  It is pretty much a matter of shipping cost since both are offering the same price for the 514.

I was trying to order before I leave for vacation on Sunday, but I may have to wait until I return if we can get a break on the shipping.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 17, 2008)

i'd pick whomever responds the quickest


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 18, 2008)

!!DRYERS COME WITH WARRANTY!!
sorry for the caps lol! spoke with Jordan at sabrinas and he said they come with warranty.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, for how long did he say and what all does it cover. Not trying to make you do any hard work, was just hoping he mentioned that.


----------



## PatTodd (Dec 18, 2008)

Original Deal Update:

I am just now getting to my computer today, and i haven't read the latest thread posts, but I am happy to report Lady of flamingobeauty called me back late this morning and told me the drop shipping rate to NJ is $25 and I should receive my dryer by Monday.


----------



## *KP* (Dec 18, 2008)

Allandra said:


> It's a professional hair dryer.  Here's a pic of my Pibbs 514.




I guess I have a Pibbs then, this looks EXACTLY like my UK Aphrodite dryer.


----------



## taj (Dec 18, 2008)

I just placed an order for the Pibbs 514 from Lady of Flamingo and she said that I should receive it on Monday or Tuesday. However, she charged $239.24 + $25 and an additional $7 for freight. Why the additional $7 for freight when there are no taxes on freight. $7 isn't an issue, it's just the principal of quoting a price and then adding additional upon ordering. *Yeah, I'm excited about receiving it! Thank you longhairlover for everything!!!!*


----------



## taj (Dec 18, 2008)

PatTodd said:


> Original Deal Update:
> 
> I am just now getting to my computer today, and i haven't read the latest thread posts, but I am happy to report Lady of flamingobeauty called me back late this morning and told me the drop shipping rate to NJ is $25 and I should receive my dryer by Monday.



Did she charge you an additional $7? Just curious


----------



## amwcah (Dec 18, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> i'd pick whomever responds the quickest


 

I emailed the Sabrina people today @ 12 noon and they did not call me back yet!erplexed


----------



## tdwillis (Dec 18, 2008)

I emailed the Sabrina people yesterday as well and I never received a response.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 18, 2008)

ladies who contacted sabrina's I may have typed the email wrong....try 

[email protected]

add the s to sabrina, in my album i put sabrina and it should be sabrinas.

sorry ladies don't cut me lol!!!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 18, 2008)

don't forget if your members of any other hair sites post this deal on the other boards, i think the more the merrier. and hopefully these two sellers can remain our contacts in the future. i know for myself i plan to get a roller cart to put all the crap in ie. rollers irons etc. but in the future.


----------



## PatTodd (Dec 18, 2008)

taj said:


> Did she charge you an additional $7? Just curious



I pm'd you but for the benefit of others, after getting your PM and checking my account, it looks like she did charge me $7 more than we discussed.


----------



## taj (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok, thanks PatTodd for responding!


----------



## ohstacey (Dec 19, 2008)

I will be taking advantage of the Sabrina's deal in a couple of weeks! Glad the offer is good through the month of January, thanks!


----------



## Solitude (Dec 19, 2008)

This is great!!! I was planning to buy one, but I really didn't want to deal with imperial sales. Thanks soooo much, longhairlover!

I don't know how I missed this thread before.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 19, 2008)

I just had to come and tell ya.
I have been thinking about this hair dryer all day!
I washed my hair and "found" my hair rollers that I had tucked away until I found my next dryer. I am going to make sure they are the right size.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 19, 2008)

puffybrown i feel ya, i had to use....gasp,,,.....my gold and hot today  since it snowed i have to decide pibbs or tires......i think i'll go with the pibbs i'll just drive slow lol!!!!!

it's nice to know i'm not the only one dreaming about this dryer. i went looking yesterday in the bronx at the bss just to see if they had it cheap, and of course they did not the one place that had the pibbs had it for 320 for the 514,,,,,,250 for the 512.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 19, 2008)

lol...
maybe you could buy one tire at a time.
You be careful.



longhairlover said:


> puffybrown i feel ya, i had to use....gasp,,,.....my gold and hot today  since it snowed i have to decide pibbs or tires......i think i'll go with the pibbs i'll just drive slow lol!!!!!
> 
> it's nice to know i'm not the only one dreaming about this dryer. i went looking yesterday in the bronx at the bss just to see if they had it cheap, and of course they did not the one place that had the pibbs had it for 320 for the 514,,,,,,250 for the 512.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 19, 2008)

forget the tires, i wants my pibbs I drifted off wondering how would it feel to sit under a real dryer at home sigh, the happiness that came over me.

ok i think i officially have issues.




PuffyBrown said:


> lol...
> maybe you could buy one tire at a time.
> You be careful.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ladies do yall think my curlformers will fit under the Pibbs?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 20, 2008)

they look like they definitely will, now the black and purple jumbo rollers i'm not sure


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 20, 2008)

Count me in...i was gonna get a hot tools for $130, but i'd prefer this one...when will this deal go down?


----------



## kweenameena (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay, I sent an email to Sabrina's. Hopefully they'll respond soon. I can't wait to get my pibbs!!


----------



## monami (Dec 20, 2008)

i  got my pibbs with the last deal and it is so worth it.  i love my pibbs 514 .  i have stopped going to the hair dresser (saved alot of $$$)  and now do all my hair care myself at home.  the deep conditioning and rollersetting has helped my hair so much.   such a great hair dryer.....do not regret buying it for a second..


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 20, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Okay, I sent an email to Sabrina's. Hopefully they'll respond soon. I can't wait to get my pibbs!!


 

did you send it to sabrinas with an S? because I think i typed it wrong let me know.


----------



## ebonimama (Dec 20, 2008)

I just sent my e-mail order for the pibbs 514.  I'm so excited about possibly learning how to do a rollerset!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 20, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> they look like they definitely will, now the black and purple jumbo rollers i'm not sure


I hope so, cause I dont rollerset yet so I need to work with my curlformers...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 20, 2008)

the curlformers will definiteley fit, because they lay going down ward, when you start to use the larger rollers you'll start to get a little tight in the dryer, but even at the salons when people have used the jumbo rollers to cut drying time i've been tight. but you'll be good. and you have made a lot of progress i see in your pikistrips . it's better to try to learn rollersetting as soon as you can, because when you hair is to your butt you'll know how to roll it.

**Ebonimama let me know if he gets back to your email, if by Monday no response let me know because I will have to call him to get another contact, I think their email may be down or something. so just let me know and i'll follow up with him.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 20, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> the curlformers will definiteley fit, because they lay going down ward, when you start to use the larger rollers you'll start to get a little tight in the dryer, but even at the salons when people have used the jumbo rollers to cut drying time i've been tight. but you'll be good. and you have made a lot of progress i see in your pikistrips . it's better to try to learn rollersetting as soon as you can, because when you hair is to your butt you'll know how to roll it.


I wont be using a larger size in the curlformers, I usually like my curls tighter so that they can last longer. Not too tight cause I hate detangling and stuff.
Imma learn I think I may know how to, but it wont be anytime soon. I need some length first. I may start rollersetting around this time next year. Whenever I out grow my CF.


----------



## kweenameena (Dec 20, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> did you send it to sabrinas with an S? because I think i typed it wrong let me know.



yep! I sent it to the right one.

No response yet....I guess they aren't checking emails on Saturdays


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm going to call Jordan the sales guy on Monday. I will post here and pm you......


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 20, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I wont be using a larger size in the curlformers, I usually like my curls tighter so that they can last longer. Not too tight cause I hate detangling and stuff.
> Imma learn I think I may know how to, but it wont be anytime soon. I need some length first. I may start rollersetting around this time next year. Whenever I out grow my CF.


 

when you start roller setting the red rollers would be good for you even the purple, i want to get the curlformers but they are too pricey. but they do give nice results, when you have newgrowth does it straighten it?


bump bump bump bumpity


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 21, 2008)

bump bumpbump

bumpagainbumpagain


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 22, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> when you start roller setting the red rollers would be good for you even the purple, i want to get the curlformers but they are too pricey. but they do give nice results, *when you have newgrowth does it straighten it?*
> 
> 
> bump bump bump bumpity


Yes ma'am they do.


----------



## taj (Dec 22, 2008)

Since my 514 is to arriving by Tuesday, I decided to order the roller setting DVD by Macherieamour. If anyone is interested it's $17.50 and the site is healthytextures.com.


----------



## kweenameena (Dec 22, 2008)

I still haven't rec'd a response from Sabrina's yet. I emailed them Saturday. Am I being impatient?


----------



## Xavier (Dec 22, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> I still haven't rec'd a response from Sabrina's yet. I emailed them Saturday. Am I being impatient?



I thought we had to fax the info in. If email is an option, that would be better for me.

I hope she answers you soon because this is the company I would like to eventually use.


----------



## kweenameena (Dec 22, 2008)

Xavier said:


> I thought we had to fax the info in. If email is an option, that would be better for me.
> 
> I hope she answers you soon because this is the company I would like to eventually use.


I think you had to fax your info to the other company called Flamingo.
Sabrina's is taking info thru email and then calling you with a shipping quote. I believe.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

I spoke with Sabrinas today as I promised, the guy Jordan was away for the weekend , so he said he will start responding to the emails tonight and tomorrow, sorry about this ladies.


----------



## PatTodd (Dec 22, 2008)

*ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!!

MY DRYER ARRIVED WOOOOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOO*
    
     


It was sitting in my foyer when I arrived home...my husband brought it in, talking about he was thinking about hiding it from me...what is wrong with him .

I am going to set it up right away to make sure everything is intact! I might even wash and set my hair tonight - I don't even know if I can wait!

I went with the flamingobeauty deal - just so y'all know it's legit.

If I don't check back in complaining y'all know everything is alright!

Thanks longhairlover for all you did to make my dream come true 

(OK maybe that's a little over the top but I do appreciate you!!!)


----------



## taj (Dec 22, 2008)

YEAH :woohoo:I RECEIVED MY PIBBS:heart2: 514 TODAY FROM FLAMINGO!!! I'M VERY EXCITED...THANK YOU LONGHAIRLOVER!!! I also mailed the *warranty* to the company today. *The warranty states that it has to be received within 10 days (of the date) of arrival or it becomes voi*d.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 22, 2008)

oh wow, your very much welcome!

was it in one piece? take a pic with it lol!!!!!

wow! that was really quick!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 22, 2008)

awww your so welcome, guess i'll be the last to get the dang dryer, I have to buy books for school too now 

so she wasn't lying when she said it would arrive by Monday. 

Congrats post your pibbs rollerset pics when you get the chance.

Men's sense of humor is not funny lol!!! at thinking of hiding it from you .







PatTodd said:


> *ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *MY DRYER ARRIVED WOOOOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> 
> ...


----------



## Chanteuse (Dec 22, 2008)

Longhairluva thank you so much for orchestrating this deal!!!  I have been scouring the net for pibbs deals for months now!  I am going to put my order in probably mid-Jan (so glad there is no time limit on this one also ) and right now I'm leaning towards the flamingo lady.

Thanks again LHL!!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah I thought my other deal with the other place would be good too the guy is very nice but he has taken a bit long to get back to people. since there are good reviews with Flamingo i'd go with them too.


----------



## Shanh30 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ohhh!!!!  I cant wait until the second week of January.  I am starting grad school in Jan, and I have to buy books and a laptop now, but I am all over it mid-January.   Flamingo is is Miami and I am in West Palm Beach(about 1 hr and 20 minutes away.)  I think I am going to drive down and get mine once they receive it in stock.  I can't wait !!!!!


----------



## Shanh30 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks longhairlover for all you did to make my dream come true 

(OK maybe that's a little over the top but I do appreciate you!!!)[/quote]




Aww!!!  I am sure we will all be feeling the same way when we get our 514.  I could not justify in my mind paying $280 to $300.  $239-$240,  that I can handle.  It's gonna be my late christmas present to myself.  Now I just gotta figure out how to assemble it once I get it.....:scratchch:scratchch


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh I cannot wait til I get mines. 
I want one so bad. Have fun ladies.
January can get here fast enough.



PatTodd said:


> *ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *MY DRYER ARRIVED WOOOOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> 
> ...


 


taj said:


> YEAH :woohoo:I RECEIVED MY PIBBS:heart2: 514 TODAY FROM FLAMINGO!!! I'M VERY EXCITED...THANK YOU LONGHAIRLOVER!!! I also mailed the *warranty* to the company today. *The warranty states that it has to be received within 10 days (of the date) of arrival or it becomes voi*d.


----------



## Xavier (Dec 23, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> I think you had to fax your info to the other company called Flamingo.
> Sabrina's is taking info thru email and then calling you with a shipping quote. I believe.



You're right I was thinking about the Flamingo deal.

Have you gotten your order in yet? I hope they've contacted you by now.

Happy to see Flamingo came through for the ladies who got their shipment yesterday.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't wait either Shanh30 and I'll be doing the grad thing too with my hubby come Jan 5th can't wait for that either!

I am very happy that Flamingo deal, they were the original and I thought that their deal was fair, it was a little rocky in the beginning but it appears they got it together.


----------



## kweenameena (Dec 23, 2008)

Sabrina's still hasn't gotten back to me!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2008)

Im glad to see that most of you ladies received your dryer on time.


----------



## Romey (Dec 23, 2008)

I ordered one today from Flamingo and will be picking it up on Monday from their facility. Longhairlover-I can't thank you enough for facilitating this deal. 

I hope you all enjoy your dryers. I'm not doing my hair until I get it. I'm so excited I could just burst!!! Whoo Hooo!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 24, 2008)

your welcome! your lucky being in FL you can just skip the shipping. post a comment when you receive your dryer Romey.


----------



## newflowers (Dec 24, 2008)

Christmas this week and my birthday next - this will be an excellent present. Did anyone is So California order? Do you know how much the shipping is?


----------



## taj (Dec 24, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Im glad to see that most of you ladies received your dryer on time.



Thank you! Did you order yet?


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 24, 2008)

taj said:


> Thank you! Did you order yet?


Nope not yet. I am either waiting on income tax or OP check from school


----------



## malachi74 (Dec 24, 2008)

i wouldn't mind buying one this year


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey ladies,

I updated my album on the Pibbs and I deleted Sabrinas the sales guy did not respond to any of the ladies that emailed him their order even after I spoke with him.

Flamingo has shown that they are professional and want to make money, and also they did not give us a deadline to order. So I think they are the best sellers to deal with, plus the women that ordered got their dryers fast even int'l orders were shipped fast.

I will most likely be ordering the 1st or 2nd week of Jan.


----------



## newflowers (Dec 24, 2008)

I asked about shipping because I missed a page, but then I saw that Sabrinas' in LA. But Sabrinas is out because of lack of response? If so, then Florida is it, and hopefully, the shipping won't be too terrible.

I missed the last deal and really want in on this one. There is no deadline - which is way cool - so I plan to order in February and give myself a big BD party next month.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2008)

Can we get a deal like this for a hair table top steamer too? That's what I really need. If not, the 514 seems like the one I'd most be interested in for now.


----------



## so1913 (Dec 24, 2008)

I definitely want to get one this year...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 24, 2008)

Flamingo didn't seem to have too pricey of shipping prices i think 24+7 (freight). they are reasonable. and it seems that they have fast shipping.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Aggie,

If we can get enough women up for the steamer i'm sure they would give us a good deal. since people have already started ordering from them. It's just the holidays and I think most of us will start really buying them after the holidays.

can't wait to get mine in Jan. sometime.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 24, 2008)

Happy to hear Flamingo seems to be working out that way I can buy my dryer later than January!!!


----------



## LiqueXX (Dec 25, 2008)

I am very interested in the 514.


----------



## taj (Dec 25, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Nope not yet. I am either waiting on income tax or OP check from school



Oh ok! I haven't even put mine together yet, but I will soon. I was satisfied with Flamingo's service. I'll chime in and let everyone know how much I love it.


----------



## taj (Dec 25, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> Oh I cannot wait til I get mines.
> I want one so bad. Have fun ladies.
> January can get here fast enough.



Thanks, January is near so you'll have it shortly! Flamingo also ships very fast. If you decide to utilize there services, you'll have it in no time. I placed my order on a Thursday afternoon. The order was processed and shipped on Friday morning and by Monday morning my dryer arrived.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 27, 2008)

just bumping it up, to keep it alive lol!!!!!


----------



## mistee11 (Dec 27, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> just bumping it up, to keep it alive lol!!!!!


 
Waiting til tax time!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2008)

Bumping again...


----------



## Dlewis26 (Dec 27, 2008)

I would like one! I'm IN!


----------



## Chrissy811 (Dec 27, 2008)

If this is still going on I want one.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 27, 2008)

i'm in... did we get a price?


----------



## taj (Dec 27, 2008)

mrsjones1 said:


> If this is still going on I want one.



Yes, it's still going on. If you order through Flamingo there is no expiration date.


----------



## taj (Dec 27, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> i'm in... did we get a price?


*
PIBB-514 KWIK DRYER ---------------- $ 239.24
PIBB-512 EZ DRYER ----------------------$ 174.74
*
those prices are good but shipping is not included. this is really the cheapest offer, and today I have called and emailed every single dealer of the Pibbs 514, they also have the cheapest for the pibbs 512.
*
Fax this info for clarity:
*
Full Name
Address
Email
Phone #
Credit Card # with expiration date
Pibbs 514 or 512

any ??'s send longhairlover a pm. or post in the thread.

--------------------------------------------------------

www.flamingobeauty.com
*Contact:* Roberto or Lady; *Lady is better*
*Phone:* 305- 591-8373
*Fax:* 305-591-1048

**If you prefer not to submit your credit card # by fax, then exclude it from the fax and call to submit it by phone.*

To confirm it's best to call them to make sure they got your fax/order.

****Shipping is free to those that are in Miami. Shipping in NJ is $25.00.
****For all NYC Metro, NJ, LI etc shipping will be drop shipped and possibly cheaper.

They order from the manufacturer and they are in NYC.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 27, 2008)

great deal.  thanks.  next question.  i'm looking at the 512 cause its cheaper, which one is the better buy?  what is the deal?


----------



## taj (Dec 27, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> great deal.  thanks.  next question.  i'm looking at the 512 cause its cheaper, which one is the better buy?  what is the deal?



It depends on what you prefer. There isn't much difference between the two, but I don't know the specifics of the 512. I purchased the 514 because it a step up from the 512 and it offers 1 or 2 additional features that the 512 doesn't. 

*PIBB-514  KWIK DRYER  ---------------- $ 239.24
         PIBB-512 EZ DRYER ----------------------$ 174.74
* 
those prices are good but shipping is not included. this is really the cheapest offer, and today I have called and emailed every single dealer of the Pibbs 514, they also have the cheapest for the pibbs 512.


----------



## taj (Dec 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Can we get a deal like this for a hair table top steamer too? That's what I really need. If not, the 514 seems like the one I'd most be interested in for now.



You can pm longhairlover for more info pertaining to the steamer and she'll get back to you. I believe she may have mentioned this somewhere in this thread. Perhaps someone would be able to facilitate a deal for a table top back to steamer if enough ladies are interested in purchasing one.


----------



## Nita81 (Dec 27, 2008)

I think I want one too. I have a babyliss but it takes awhile to dry my hair.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 27, 2008)

taj said:


> Oh ok! I haven't even put mine together yet, but I will soon. I was satisfied with Flamingo's service. I'll chime in and let everyone know how much I love it.


 Thanks please let us know.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 27, 2008)

taj said:


> There isn't much difference between the two, but I don't know the specifics of the 512. I purchased the 514 because it a step up from the 512 and it *offers 1 or 2 additional features that the 512 doesn't. *


What are those?


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 27, 2008)

taj said:


> Thanks, January is near so you'll have it shortly! Flamingo also ships very fast. If you decide to utilize there services, you'll have it in no time. I placed my order on a Thursday afternoon. The order was processed and shipped on Friday morning and by Monday morning my dryer arrived.


 

Thanks for passing that information. I was contemplating on which company I was going to order from. I will use this vendor.


----------



## prtybrwnis (Dec 27, 2008)

I am so excited. I am ordering mine within the next 2 weeks from Flamingo.  I am going to get the 512.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2008)

taj said:


> You can pm longhairlover for more info pertaining to the steamer and she'll get back to you. I believe she may have mentioned this somewhere in this thread. Perhaps someone would be able to facilitate a deal for a table top back to steamer if enough ladies are interested in purchasing one.


 
Thanks taj.


----------



## taj (Dec 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks taj.



You're welcome!


----------



## taj (Dec 28, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> Thanks for passing that information. I was contemplating on which company I was going to order from. I will use this vendor.



*You're welcome!*


----------



## taj (Dec 28, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> *Thanks please let us know*.



You're welcome, I will let everyone know. I'm going to use it in about a week. PatTodd's dryer also arrived on the same day as mine. Maybe she has used hers already and could give us some feed back.


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 28, 2008)

I can't wait to get mine.  I called Flamingo on Friday, but I guess their distributor was closed.  Therefore, I plan to call on Monday to get it going


----------



## taj (Dec 28, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> *What are those?*



*I'm not 100% sure, but I've searched some threads and this is what I gathered from the post.  I can't comment on the 512 because I don't own one.*

*514* *hood* larger 
*512* *hood* smaller 

*514 temperature* sets by degree 50, 60,70
*512 temperature *sets by high, low, medium
*
514 indicator* that tells you when the dryer reaches the desired     temperature.
* 512 indicator* does not have one 

*514 wattage *is higher*
512 **wattage *is lower

****One of the ladies who owns a 512 posted that she regrets purchasing it because she has to squeeze under the hood with her large sized rollers. She also mentioned that the 514 was worth the additional money because of this.

****Another lady posted that she did not want to pay the additional money for the 514 and that the 512 is worth it.

*I think that it's based upon personal preference and what is affordable to you.*


----------



## taj (Dec 28, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I can't wait to get mine.  I called Flamingo on Friday, but I guess their distributor was closed.  Therefore, I plan to call on Monday to get it going



Shipping is really fast. I placed my order for the 514 on a Thursday afternoon. The order was processed and shipped on Friday. Monday morning the dryer arrived. All components were shipped, the hood and the base.


----------



## amara11 (Dec 28, 2008)

How long do we have the deal?


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 28, 2008)

dang so there is a size difference


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah for me it's either tax time or my husbands next pay check lol!!!




mistee11 said:


> Waiting til tax time!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 28, 2008)

there is wattage difference, the 514 is 1000 or 1100 watts and the 512 is 950 apprx watts.

i had spoke with someone in a bss in the bronx a couple of weeks ago and he said the 512 blows like it's 2000 watts shockingly said it gets hott. 

as taj's research shows though the hood size may differ a bit. 




sandyrabbit said:


> great deal. thanks. next question. i'm looking at the 512 cause its cheaper, which one is the better buy? what is the deal?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 28, 2008)

ohhh thank you taj, so there is a difference besides wattage. at the bss i think i could fit my head under it, but i think i will stick with the 514 even though the 512's price is amazing.




taj said:


> *I'm not 100% sure, but I've searched some threads and this is what I gathered from the post. I can't comment on the 512 because I don't own one.*
> 
> *514* *hood* larger
> *512* *hood* smaller
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 28, 2008)

with the Flamingo deal she said no time frame, in Jan though i will touch base with her again just to make sure no deadline is still in effect.

***also let me know if I should start a thread on the pibbs steamer.
here are links to 2 pibbs hair steamers that Flamingo Beauty has, the prices of them are startling....severe sticker shock:

http://ecomercio.pymenta.com/englis...product=134&category=pibbsheatadprocessinglam

http://ecomercio.pymenta.com/englis...ew.asp?product=132&category=pibbsProHairdryer

looks like these come with the caster bases. if you know the serial number of the table top one let me know.


----------



## flautist (Dec 28, 2008)

Has anyone from Texas ordered and received a Pibbs? Gimme the details, please.


----------



## taj (Dec 28, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> *ohhh thank you taj, *so there is a difference besides wattage. at the bss i think i could fit my head under it, but i think i will stick with the 514 even though the 512's price is amazing.




You're welcome! Thanks for posting about the wattage because I knew it was a difference, but I didn't have the actual figures. I think that this makes somewhat of a difference.


----------



## taj (Dec 28, 2008)

Longhairlover I may be interested in the Pibbs tabletop steamer. Are you going to purchase one too? I might as well just turn one of the rooms in my house into a salon with all of this equipment. This is crazy!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 28, 2008)

lol!!!

i do't want one right now, i'm only in a 1 bedroom apt, it's a huge one but if i get a steamer i might as well get a dryer chair, styling booth etc lol!!!!!

maybe later on but i have to see if it's really worth having a steamer vs. deep conditioning under the pibbs.

***but if enough women say they want to try to get a deal on the steamers as well i'll call flamingo to see what kind of deal they can offer, but i has to be a large number of women to actually get a price cut.****






taj said:


> Longhairlover I may be interested in the Pibbs tabletop steamer. Are you going to purchase one too? I might as well just turn one of the rooms in my house into a salon with all of this equipment. This is crazy!


----------



## magviv (Dec 29, 2008)

LHH,
 I might be interested in a steamer as well. If the tabletop is available and less expensive than the two prices on the links I'd be interested.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 29, 2008)

I started my countdown...I am so excited. I am just making up crap to do until I have my Pibbs.


----------



## Mena (Dec 29, 2008)

I should get one of these.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 29, 2008)

I think it's a really good deal and who knows if we can get it again, i hope we can but you never know, i def. want to take advantage of it but things just keep coming up  but Jan. hopefully I can get my dryer.


----------



## amara11 (Dec 29, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> with the Flamingo deal she said no time frame, in Jan though i will touch base with her again just to make sure no deadline is still in effect.
> 
> ***also *let me know if I should start a thread on the pibbs steamer.*
> here are links to 2 pibbs hair steamers that Flamingo Beauty has, the prices of them are startling....severe sticker shock:
> ...





taj said:


> Longhairlover I may be interested in the Pibbs tabletop steamer. Are you going to purchase one too? I might as well just turn one of the rooms in my house into a salon with all of this equipment. This is crazy!



Start a thread! I will be purchasing a pibbs steamer next month! I've seen better prices that that though- let me find the links and I'll be back.


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 29, 2008)

I called Lady at Flamingo again today and unfortunately their distributor is still closed until January 2nd.  I guess I'll have to wait another week to order my dryer.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay, I want a Pibbs steamer as well. Let me know..


----------



## Chrissy811 (Dec 30, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I called Lady at Flamingo again today and unfortunately their distributor is still closed until January 2nd.  I guess I'll have to wait another week to order my dryer.



Thanks for posting this, I was about to fax my info in today so I will just wait until then.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 30, 2008)

ok, for the steamers I know there are other manufacturers besides pibbs, because the pibbs are pricey, i know some of ya'll ballettes in here can afford the pibbs steamers lol!!! , but if any of you can post the names of the other steamers in here please do, after the holidays i'll ask flamingos if they have any cheaper models and post updates here,


----------



## Romey (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, I had a bad experience with Flamingo. As I previously wrote, I was going to pick up my Pibbs while in Miami over the weekend. 

Last Thursday, I spoke with Leydi and she said she didn't have a dryer in stock, so I decided to just have it shipped. I emailed her my information and asked that she contact with the price to include shipping and taxes. She said she would call me later that day. Friday afternoon came and no call. So I called Leydi again. She said she would order it today (Friday) and get the FEDEX info to me before 5pm. No call, no email. 

On Monday, I called Leydi and magically a dryer appeared at their warehouse and would be shipped to me on Tuesday. So, I checked my account this morning and low and behold the transaction has still not been processed. I just called them and cancelled my order. 

I'm taken aback by their lack of responsiveness after reading such great feedback from those who've received their dryers.

I'm so disappointed.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 1, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this, I know some of the other ladies said something about Flamingo being back in contact with the distributors after the holiday. 

I guess it would've been better if she would have just told you that the distributor Pibbs is not open till after new years.

When I first set up the deal she said they don't carry a lot in stock, so most of the time it will come from the distributor if they don't have any in their warehouse.

Do you want me to call monday to ask them when they would be able to have the dryer?

On pg 31 of this someone quoted that Pibbs won't be open again until Jan 2nd. I'm sure this is just a misunderstanding


----------



## Romey (Jan 1, 2009)

Longhairlover,

Thanks for the offer, but I'll give it one more shot and call her tomorrow.


----------



## PatTodd (Jan 2, 2009)

Romey said:


> Longhairlover,
> 
> Thanks for the offer, but I'll give it one more shot and call her tomorrow.



I hope it works out.  Perhaps the issue was the holiday schedule.


----------



## Brooklyn72 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm curious to know the dims of the hoods.  I have the 512 and it is a tight squeeze with my magenta rollers.  I think I have a big head as well, but this will soon be a problem when my hair gets longer and I try to use the grey ones.  So if someone can measure the hood of their 514 and PM with the dims, I would appreciate it.  The 512 is great in all other aspects.  Oh and it does have a light indicater on it as well.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2009)

Brooklyn72 said:


> I'm curious to know the dims of the hoods. I have the 512 and it is a tight squeeze with my magenta rollers. I think I have a big head as well, but this will soon be a problem when my hair gets longer and I try to use the grey ones. So if someone can measure the hood of their 514 and PM with the dims, I would appreciate it. The 512 is great in all other aspects. Oh and it does have a light indicater on it as well.


 
I'd like to know this as well so please post the dim here as well. Thanks.


----------



## Brooklyn72 (Jan 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'd like to know this as well so please post the dim here as well. Thanks.


 
Aggie for the 512 the dims are 39 inches around from the bottom of the hood and 11 inches from side to side /front to back.  Hopefully someone will post the 514 dims.


----------



## Solitude (Jan 2, 2009)

Bumping for the dims on the 514


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2009)

Brooklyn72 said:


> Aggie for the 512 the dims are 39 inches around from the bottom of the hood and 11 inches from side to side /front to back. Hopefully someone will post the 514 dims.


 
Thanks so much sweetie.


----------



## first2grace (Jan 3, 2009)

Has anyone in GA ordered one? I want one, but I'm scared of the shipping costs.


----------



## taj (Jan 3, 2009)

first2grace said:


> Has anyone in GA ordered one? I want one, but I'm scared of the shipping costs.



I'm not sure, but if you want an exact quote of the shipping fee you can contact Flamingo directly and ask to speak with Lady. Please keep in mind that the price of Pibbs dryers will eventually escalate. It's probably to your advantage to purchase now, rather than wait. I've posted the contact info below.

*
PIBB-514 KWIK DRYER ---------------- $ 239.24
PIBB-512 EZ DRYER ----------------------$ 174.74*

Those prices are good but shipping is not included. this is really the cheapest offer.
*
Fax this info for clarity:*

Full Name
Address
Email
Phone #
Credit Card # with expiration date
Pibbs 514 or 512

--------------------------------------------------------

*www.flamingobeauty.com*
*Contact:* Roberto or Lady; *Lady is better*
*Phone:* 305- 591-8373
*Fax:* 305-591-1048

**If you prefer not to submit your credit card # by fax, then exclude it from the fax and call to submit it by phone.*


----------



## takincareofme (Jan 4, 2009)

The Takara Micro Mist is my dream steamer but there is no way I can justify paying the cost for it   But if you could get a huge deal.... 

http://www.takara-belmont.com/ourpr...Belmont Micro Mist&moviefile=micro_mist_video


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jan 5, 2009)

I think I want this.  How can I justify the purchase?


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah they have some really nice hair dryers too, i'll ask them I haven't had the chance to call them yet, i started a new program with school yet again.





takincareofme said:


> The Takara Micro Mist is my dream steamer but there is no way I can justify paying the cost for it  But if you could get a huge deal....
> 
> http://www.takara-belmont.com/ourpr...Belmont Micro Mist&moviefile=micro_mist_video


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 6, 2009)

shipping to GA shouldn't be much of a difference, FL's next to GA so I can't imagine it being more expensive than what the women have paid already.

(shipping) 24+7 (freight charge)





first2grace said:


> Has anyone in GA ordered one? I want one, but I'm scared of the shipping costs.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 6, 2009)

Why can't I seem to get a dang dryer 

I called Lady at Flamingo again today and now she tells me that they're doing inventory in the store and she can't take any orders until that's done on Thursday.  One thing after another.  I'm determined to get my dryer though.


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 6, 2009)

I want this dryer soooo bad...

I'm trying to come up with a reason to buy it, especially at this price.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 9, 2009)

I called again today and she was giving me some other excuse . She took my name and number and said she'd call me back with shipping information, so we'll see if that happens.  If not, I'm done.  I'll have to figure out another way to get my Pibbs somewhere else 

Its a shame when you can't even give someone your money


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks. I'm interested.


----------



## Solitude (Jan 9, 2009)

I had to make the difficult choice not to get a Pibbs at this time for several personal reasons. Good luck to you ladies! (I did get a Belsen Gold 'n Hot stand dryer). Maybe Pibbs will be in my future....


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 9, 2009)

do you want to try again the end of next week to see what she says then. if she says the same thing i'll call her.







joyandfaith said:


> I called again today and she was giving me some other excuse . She took my name and number and said she'd call me back with shipping information, so we'll see if that happens. If not, I'm done. I'll have to figure out another way to get my Pibbs somewhere else
> 
> Its a shame when you can't even give someone your money


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 9, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> do you want to try again the end of next week to see what she says then. if she says the same thing i'll call her.



You are so sweet.  If she calls me back then I'll go ahead, if not, oh well.  She acts like I'm bothering her at this point, so I'm going to leave it alone.  I may just order one online.  My mom gave me money for Christmas for this dryer, so I need have a dryer to show for it within the next month erplexed


----------



## kweenameena (Jan 10, 2009)

I went ahead and bought mine thru imperial sales for $259 the shipping was $17. I just ordered online.


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Jan 10, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## jeabai (Jan 10, 2009)

kweenameena said:


> I went ahead and bought mine thru imperial sales for $259 the shipping was $17. I just ordered online.


 
That's where I got mines from.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 10, 2009)

kweenameena said:


> I went ahead and bought mine thru imperial sales for $259 the shipping was $17. I just ordered online.



Thanks for this site Kweenameena.  I just went online and ordered mine too  I can't wait!!!  

Thanks for all your hard work LongHairLover. I appreciate your coordination


----------



## ART11 (Jan 10, 2009)

I got mine from imperialsales too. Decent price and I can live with the shipping. Everyone who needs to justify this purchase with a spouse tell him it is for your HAIR and you wear your hair EVERYDAY and it has to last a long time. Then remind him how much he likes to play in it when....well, you know.


----------



## PatTodd (Jan 11, 2009)

In addition to the above, to anyone who may be on the fence, believe me this is worth it.  Something about this dryer produces much better rollerset results!  And since it's up in my house all the time, it's easy to just jump under it for DC's, to quick dry Caruso sets, etc.  It is the best hair investment ever!!  I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 11, 2009)

I just want to testify to the Pibbs 514 - I got mine last year around this time through the original deal - also through imperial sales - Tony.  I haven't regretted it one minute.  I love my Black Beauty.  It is 10x better than the table top dryer - I had/have the Wonder Dazey (I think that's the name blue/white) - it did the trick but I trully didn't know what I was missing until I got my Pibbs.  Well worth the investment.  I only go to the salon once a year for a trim - so this has already paid for itself.


----------



## kweenameena (Jan 12, 2009)

For those of you who've ordered from Imperial Sales, how long did it take for you to receive your dryer. I'm getting antsy. I don't want UPS to come to my house when I'm not there.
Plus there's no contact info on the site for imperial sales. How are you all reaching tony? Can someone pm his number?


----------



## kweenameena (Jan 12, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> Thanks for this site Kweenameena. I just went online and ordered mine too  I can't wait!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work LongHairLover. I appreciate your coordination


 

I agree...thanks LongHairLover for putting this together and contributing to/encouraging our pjism!


----------



## jeabai (Jan 12, 2009)

kweenameena said:


> For those of you who've ordered from Imperial Sales, how long did it take for you to receive your dryer. I'm getting antsy. I don't want UPS to come to my house when I'm not there.
> Plus there's no contact info on the site for imperial sales. How are you all reaching tony? Can someone pm his number?


 

It was less than a week. I got mines right before Xmas. He does shipp UPS so you should receive tracking info. HTH


----------



## taj (Jan 12, 2009)

PatTodd said:


> In addition to the above, to anyone who may be on the fence, believe me this is worth it.  Something about this dryer produces much better rollerset results!  And since it's up in my house all the time, it's easy to just jump under it for DC's, to quick dry Caruso sets, etc.  It is the best hair investment ever!!  I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!




Thanks for the review because our dryers arrived on the same day and I haven't used mine yet. The ladies were waiting for additional reviews.


----------



## Chanteuse (Jan 12, 2009)

kweenameena said:


> I went ahead and bought mine thru imperial sales for $259 the shipping was $17. I just ordered online.


 
Thank you so much for posting this!  I have been to this site several times before but it still did not register that their regular price for the 512 is less than the sale price from Flamingo.  I will be ordering the 512 from them hopefully in about a week.  Yeah - can't wait!!


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (Jan 12, 2009)

taj said:


> I'm not sure, but if you want an exact quote of the shipping fee you can contact Flamingo directly and ask to speak with Lady. Please keep in mind that the price of Pibbs dryers will eventually escalate. It's probably to your advantage to purchase now, rather than wait. I've posted the contact info below.
> 
> 
> *PIBB-514 KWIK DRYER ---------------- $ 239.24*
> ...


 is this deal still going on cause when i clicked on the link the price was over 200 for the pibbs 512


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (Jan 13, 2009)

oh wait nevermind


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 13, 2009)

ill have to wait till i have my own apartment....this sounds like a sweet deal tho!


----------



## PatTodd (Jan 13, 2009)

taj said:


> Thanks for the review because our dryers arrived on the same day and I haven't used mine yet. The ladies were waiting for additional reviews.



Girl, what on EARTH are you waiting for!!  I have used mine 4 or 5 times already!!!!!!!!  it is a Godsend!!!!!!!!!!!!

OT:  But I didn't send in my warranty yet.  Yes I know I am late.  But I can't find the serial number on the dryer .  Where was yours??????


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 13, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> You are so sweet. If she calls me back then I'll go ahead, if not, oh well. *She acts like I'm bothering her at this point, so I'm going to leave it alone*. I may just order one online. My mom gave me money for Christmas for this dryer, so I need have a dryer to show for it within the next month erplexed


 
I cant stand it when vendors act like they are doing "you" a favor. We are trying to bring her business. 

Ladies I'd like to know if there are any others who are having difficulty ordering from Flamingos. What happened to that other vendor, how did he turn out. 

I am trying to order mine next Friday.

Please update on the service level of this vendor. It doesn't seem that
she is serious about doing business.


*


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 14, 2009)

PuffyBrown,

I ended up ordering mine from ImperialSales.net.  They were $20 more, but oh well, at least I'll have a Pibbs on Monday.  I couldn't deal with the run around from Flamingo's anymore.


----------



## Chanteuse (Jan 14, 2009)

Chanteuse said:


> Thank you so much for posting this!  I have been to this site several times before but it still did not register that their regular price for the 512 is less than the sale price from Flamingo.  I will be ordering the 512 from them hopefully in about a week.  Yeah - can't wait!!


Ok I am tripping.  Reading is truly fundamental.  The Pibbs 512 from Imperial sales is $199.  I was thinking this post was saying that it was $159 for the 512 instead of $259 for the 514.  My bad - sorry!  Carry on.
lol


----------



## LuyshuZ (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know whats wrong with me but for some reason I still don't understand. Can someone lay it out for me i want the 514 version or repost the ordering section. TIA


----------



## Chanteuse (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ Here you go.



taj said:


> I'm not sure, but if you want an exact quote of the shipping fee you can contact Flamingo directly and ask to speak with Lady. Please keep in mind that the price of Pibbs dryers will eventually escalate. It's probably to your advantage to purchase now, rather than wait. I've posted the contact info below.
> 
> *
> PIBB-514 KWIK DRYER ---------------- $ 239.24
> ...


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 16, 2009)

Believe it or not, Lady from Flamingo called me today apologizing for the delay in response.  She said that they were busy with inventory.  I didn't even bother to get the quote from her, because I already ordered my 514 from Imperial Sales.  I would have been sick if it was like $50 less.  

Anyhoo, I'll have my dryer on Monday, so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay so Flamingo's back on.
I am ordering this week.
I am so excited. I will post
back on the customer service.


----------



## ecoope2003 (Jan 18, 2009)

I want in!!!


----------



## Naturefreegirl (Jan 18, 2009)

I went friday with my s/o  to pick it up, and I am so excited. thanks hairlover for all of your efforts and hard work.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 18, 2009)

I want one!!!!!


----------



## terrigood (Jan 18, 2009)

Please count me in.  Thanks.


----------



## Xavier (Jan 20, 2009)

Chanteuse said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I have been to this site several times before but it still did not register *that their regular price for the 512 is less than the sale price from Flamingo.* I will be ordering the 512 from them hopefully in about a week. Yeah - can't wait!!


 

What do you mean? These are the prices I am seeing for the 512.

Imperial is $199.99
Flamingo is $174.74


----------



## Chanteuse (Jan 20, 2009)

Xavier said:


> What do you mean? These are the prices I am seeing for the 512.
> 
> Imperial is $199.99
> Flamingo is $174.74



Yeah sorry about the confusion with that .  I posted later in the thread that I wasn't reading it correctly.  I thought she was saying $159 for the 512.  In my dreams I guess, lol.  My mistake


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 20, 2009)

I just got my Pibbs 514 from Imperial Sales.  I'm in LOVE!!!


----------



## Xavier (Jan 20, 2009)

Chanteuse said:


> Yeah sorry about the confusion with that . I posted later in the thread that I wasn't reading it correctly. I thought she was saying $159 for the 512. In my dreams I guess, lol. My mistake


 

Thanks for clearing it up. I plan to purchase from Flamingo so I just wanted to be sure that this was the cheapest deal for the 512 that's all.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 21, 2009)

Where is the serial number located on the Pibbs?  I need to mail in my warranty.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey ladies sorry i've been M.I.A but I just started a new Masters program and it entails too much reading . I still haven't ordered my pibbs because I had to buy new books and other crap came up.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok I'm done. I am going to order from Imperial.
I called today to place the order. The person there was 
familiar with the offer and said that it would be easier for 
me to go online to place the order. I asked if the special pricing
offer was there and she said no. She stated to put a note in the comments section which I did but their system wants me to pay first which is the $279 price. I'm only off work and did nto have time to call back. Off to Imperial Sales.


----------



## DawnP (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey ladies, new to the forum but just adding my 2 cents...
I ordered from Flamingo.  It did take her a while to call me back but once she did, she kept calling. lol  I gave her the CC info and I got the dryer about 3 days later.  Overall, I was pleased.  I haven't tried the dryer yet but I'm excited!
Thanks for the hook up!


----------



## taj (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm unsure of why Lady didn't respond promptly. Actually when I ordered my dryer she didn't return my call either, but I was persistent in calling her. Whenever, I called she was always available. Overall, I was very pleased and the dryer arrived in 2 days. I know that longhairlover worked hard to get us this deal and may have wanted to do business with her again in the near future. This was also a determining factor for my ordering from Flamingo.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 24, 2009)

Im good to go. I ordered from Imperial and paid the $20. It is a good deal. I am just too busy to do the back and forth calling. 




taj said:


> I'm unsure of why Lady didn't respond promptly. Actually when I ordered my dryer she didn't return my call either, but I was persistent in calling her. Whenever, I called she was always available. Overall, I was very pleased and the dryer arrived in 2 days. I know that longhairlover worked hard to get us this deal and may have wanted to do business with her again in the near future. This was also a determining factor for my ordering from Flamingo.


----------



## taj (Jan 24, 2009)

Deleted message, forgot to quote.


----------



## taj (Jan 24, 2009)

PuffyBrown said:


> Im good to go. I ordered from Imperial and paid the $20. It is a good deal. I am just too busy to do the back and forth calling.




I understand, everyone has a choice to order from whom they choose. I was pleased with the fact that she was available whenever I did call. However, I know that everyone's experience with her was not the same.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 24, 2009)

taj said:


> I understand, everyone has a choice to order from whom they choose. I was pleased with the fact that she was available whenever I did call. However, I know that everyone's experience with her was not the same.


 

I just wished I had more time. Between work and school, I barely get time to do my hair and make-up, nails, feet, cook, clean....dang.

ps. notice I said hair and make up first .


----------



## jeabai (Jan 25, 2009)

PuffyBrown said:


> I just wished I had more time. Between work and school, I barely get time to do my hair and make-up, nails, feet, cook, clean....dang.
> 
> ps. notice I said hair and make up first .


 

Who U tellin? Maybe we need a time management support thread cuz hair and makeup is important!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 28, 2009)

My Pibbs arrived!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 28, 2009)

jbailey said:


> Who U tellin? Maybe we need a time management support thread cuz hair and makeup is important!


 

 I think government need to pass a law allowing employees additional time to do this. Make it mandatory for employers.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 29, 2009)

Now that I have it....

I can't operate the door....
Can somebody tell me how to open the door on the Pibbs.


----------



## PatTodd (Jan 29, 2009)

PuffyBrown said:


> Now that I have it....
> 
> I can't operate the door....
> Can somebody tell me how to open the door on the Pibbs.




I couldn't open mine at first either, it was just stiff.  I kept trying (carefully! you don't want to crack it!) and now it opens more easily the more I use it.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, you really have to pull up on that sucker.
I put a little oil on m hinges, seems to loosen up a little, not much but it is not as stiff.

Thanks chickie.



PatTodd said:


> I couldn't open mine at first either, it was just stiff. I kept trying (carefully! you don't want to crack it!) and now it opens more easily the more I use it.


----------



## amara11 (Jan 30, 2009)

So YaY my Pibbs is here but um, I'm a little confused.

1) I just opened the box, and nothing was in it but the hood. Does it come in two separate packages or something? Where the base, the casters? 

2) Where the heck are the instructions, does it not come with any?

3) My door is hard to open on my hood as well. I thought something was wrong with me. I'll try using slow pressure to be sure it doesn't crack.


But yeah, back to 1 and 2? I got mine from Imperial. Anyone else purchase from Imperial and experience this?


:scratchch:


----------



## amara11 (Jan 30, 2009)

So all is not lost!

Apparently Imperial sent mine in two different packages and the second package was not labeled at all.

I knew something was up because the concierge gave me just one package. Clearly the order was incomplete and I looked on the label and it said "1 of 2". 

I went back downstairs and asked the concierge to check again. I followed him into the room and saw the 2nd box "Pibbs Industries". So I'm cool.

I'm mad that box had no name on it though. But I'll get over it as I DC with this new conditioner I bought.

Shaky booty dance .


----------



## amara11 (Jan 30, 2009)

When you put the hood on the base- how far down does the hood go? Mine isn't going far at all. There's more room left in the hood to accomodate more of the base pole, but it stops much sooner than that. I tried a little oil to lube it, but that didn't help. It's on pretty tight, and I definitely can't pull it off- I'm just a little nervous .


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 30, 2009)

I just pushed mine down until it stops. It's so purty.



amara11 said:


> When you put the hood on the base- how far down does the hood go? Mine isn't going far at all. There's more room left in the hood to accomodate more of the base pole, but it stops much sooner than that. I tried a little oil to lube it, but that didn't help. It's on pretty tight, and I definitely can't pull it off- I'm just a little nervous .


----------



## mimi0410 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ive been following this blog---excited to make my own purchase--so I had to share with you ladies my experience.

Imperial Sales IS THE WORST!!!! I am so upset that I went with them instead of Flamingo. I dont even knw where to start with all the drama I have experienced. I ordered on line Friday 1/23---got an email Monday 1/26 indicating the order was received and the package was shipped. I was set to receive it Tuesday---Tuesday I met the UPS guy at the door---one box. When I got the box inside I noticed it was damaged---a huge dent and a gapping side that you could see clear thru (the tacks had come undone). I held my breath and opened the box, sure enough due to the damage on the outside of the box and a lack of adequate packaging on the inside the visor was cracked and broken. There was no packing slip, no receipt, no warranty and no directions. I immediately contacted them. Tony wouldnt come to the phone, Karen relayed his every word to me instead. He said he would ship out a new visor and I would have it on Thursday--then he told her to tell me that the base was coming that same day (Tuesday) via FEDEX by 3. Now I thought it was strange that two different carriers were used--but I dismissed it. Well 3 came and went and no base--Wednesday I called back and again Tony would not come to the phone. At this point I sent emails to him and the customer service dept including photos of the box and the manner in which it arrived. No response. Thursday I called again---same story. At this point Im getting irritated because I still dont have the base nor a new visor. I told them that if I did not get a response by the end of the business day I would be contacting my bank and have the funds reversed. No response---so I called my Bank of America--they gladly refunded my charges. Friday I got an email from Tony saying he sent the visor out on Friday and gave me a bogus tracking number. I called and spoke to Karen again (she had not been in on Wed or Thursday). I told her about the email and before I could even finish she was like Tony said you would have the base by 3 on Tuesday and the visor on Thursday. I was like EXACTLY! I asked her to have Tony call me --of course he wouldn't come to the phone---Friday afternoon I got really irritated and told him I did not want a visor replacement---I wanted an authorized return shipping label--they can have their busted dryer hood back! I am so pissed!!! 
Not once did Tony (who is supposed to be in charge) address any of my concerns--horrible customer service.


----------



## jeabai (Feb 2, 2009)

mimi0410 said:


> Ive been following this blog---excited to make my own purchase--so I had to share with you ladies my experience.
> 
> Imperial Sales IS THE WORST!!!! I am so upset that I went with them instead of Flamingo. I dont even knw where to start with all the drama I have experienced. I ordered on line Friday 1/23---got an email Monday 1/26 indicating the order was received and the package was shipped. I was set to receive it Tuesday---Tuesday I met the UPS guy at the door---one box. When I got the box inside I noticed it was damaged---a huge dent and a gapping side that you could see clear thru (the tacks had come undone). I held my breath and opened the box, sure enough due to the damage on the outside of the box and a lack of adequate packaging on the inside the visor was cracked and broken. There was no packing slip, no receipt, no warranty and no directions. I immediately contacted them. Tony wouldnt come to the phone, Karen relayed his every word to me instead. He said he would ship out a new visor and I would have it on Thursday--then he told her to tell me that the base was coming that same day (Tuesday) via FEDEX by 3. Now I thought it was strange that two different carriers were used--but I dismissed it. Well 3 came and went and no base--Wednesday I called back and again Tony would not come to the phone. At this point I sent emails to him and the customer service dept including photos of the box and the manner in which it arrived. No response. Thursday I called again---same story. At this point Im getting irritated because I still dont have the base nor a new visor. I told them that if I did not get a response by the end of the business day I would be contacting my bank and have the funds reversed. No response---so I called my Bank of America--they gladly refunded my charges. Friday I got an email from Tony saying he sent the visor out on Friday and gave me a bogus tracking number. I called and spoke to Karen again (she had not been in on Wed or Thursday). I told her about the email and before I could even finish she was like Tony said you would have the base by 3 on Tuesday and the visor on Thursday. I was like EXACTLY! I asked her to have Tony call me --of course he wouldn't come to the phone---Friday afternoon I got really irritated and told him I did not want a visor replacement---I wanted an authorized return shipping label--they can have their busted dryer hood back! I am so pissed!!!
> Not once did Tony (who is supposed to be in charge) address any of my concerns--horrible customer service.


 
Sorry to hear about the drama you went through. I got my dryer from them and I had no problems. The base and the visor did ship separate but both by UPS--2 carriers is very strange


----------



## mimi0410 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you JBailey---I really think maybe this was a return that was already broken and they just reshipped---the way it was packaged upon opening was suspect. The fact that no stand ever arrived still baffles me. I know that each experience is different---but I had to share---the difference in Imperial Sales and Flamingo was like 10bucks---I guess that's what I get for trying to save a dollar! Im so disappointed. 

Im glad you got yours ok though...


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (Feb 3, 2009)

I just got off the phone with flamingo they are no longer offering the 512 only 514. I clearly stated the deal for the 512 for 174 but the lady said it was offered in the beginning but not know, im so dissapointed I really wanted a pibbs but the 514 is 283 including a 8 dollar fee and shipping and handling


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 3, 2009)

well that sucks... I was going to get the 512 from flamingo within the next week.


----------



## Shanh30 (Feb 6, 2009)

So are they not offereing either dryer at the discounted price?  The 514 was supposed to be $239....


----------



## twinkee1999 (Feb 6, 2009)

I think OP mentioned the price would go up sometime in January/ due to PIBBS upping the price for the distributors.


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (Feb 6, 2009)

there still offering the 514 for 239


----------



## Shanh30 (Feb 7, 2009)

ok.  thanks. I was planning on getting the 512 and save a few dollars but since it is no longer on sale, will have to go with the 514.


----------



## prettykinks (Feb 7, 2009)

I am currently in the process of convincing my husband to buy the pibbs for my very soon or use some of our tax money to get it. I want/NEED this dryer.


----------



## momi (Feb 7, 2009)

Long thread - can someone provide status?  

I am definitely ready to purcahse one!


----------



## mimi0410 (Feb 8, 2009)

I ordered the 514 from Flamingo last Tuesday and it was delivered Thursday...the price of the dryer is 239, but with shipping and fees it was 283. The dryer is worth every penny!


----------



## prtybrwnis (Feb 9, 2009)

I will be ordering this week.  I can't wait.  I probably have to pay a lot for shipping to Cali.  arggghhh!


----------



## disgtgyal (Feb 18, 2009)

bumping to know if this deal is still open, I would like to place an order tomorrow if possible.


----------



## gmw (Feb 18, 2009)

i hope this still open. I missed last years sale, and I really want to get in on this one.


----------



## disgtgyal (Feb 25, 2009)

okay i ordered the 514 and with shipping to brooklyn, ny it came up to 282 cant wait for it to come lol


----------



## hillytmj (Feb 25, 2009)

disgtgyal said:


> okay i ordered the 514 and with shipping to brooklyn, ny it came up to 282 cant wait for it to come lol


 
Which vendor did you use?


----------



## Mo96 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think I'm going to have to break down and take the plunge!!!


----------



## Mama Cita (Feb 25, 2009)

is this deal still open?  i would like to order one.  where are u ladies getting yours from?  thanx!


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm going to try to remember to email the people at flamingo, I have their number in one of my albums in case someone has time before me to call.


----------



## disgtgyal (Feb 26, 2009)

Its still open because I purchased the 514 at the discount price so go ahead and order on... lol


----------



## disgtgyal (Feb 26, 2009)

hillytmj said:


> Which vendor did you use?



I used flamingo


----------



## Mo96 (Feb 27, 2009)

I just called and spoke with Lady over at Flamingo. She told me that the prices are due to increase on Monday! I went ahead and placed my order. I'm so excited!


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 5, 2009)

What is the difference between the 512 and the 514?  Sorry if already answered.

As long as I can get my big black rollers under one of these I'm good.  Is the hood size on both the same?  I'm finally considering getting one of these.....my drying time is becoming insane!

I'm reading all the responses but still confused on where is better to order from.


----------



## Shaley (Mar 5, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> What is the difference between the 512 and the 514?  Sorry if already answered.
> 
> As long as I can get my big black rollers under one of these I'm good.  Is the hood size on both the same?  I'm finally considering getting one of these.....my drying time is becoming insane!
> 
> I'm reading all the responses but still confused on where is better to order from.




I would like to know this too. I would like to get the 512 and hope the large black rollers can fit securely under.


----------



## PatTodd (Mar 6, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> What is the difference between the 512 and the 514?  Sorry if already answered.
> 
> As long as I can get my big black rollers under one of these I'm good.  Is the hood size on both the same?  I'm finally considering getting one of these.....my drying time is becoming insane!
> 
> I'm reading all the responses but still confused on where is better to order from.



I posted in your blog, but basically I think the ability to control the actual temperature (versus just high-medium-low) is a great benefit.  I don't think that there is any significant difference in the hood size...someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## OneShinyface (Mar 13, 2009)

I think I need to go ahead and take the plunge too.


----------



## FriscoGirl (Mar 22, 2009)

You all were right about the prices going up soon at Flamingo:

512 - $232.99    

514 - $318.99    

 I should have ordered back in December.


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if this deal is still available?


----------



## syncerelyhis (Mar 22, 2009)

I want to know too!!


----------



## newflowers (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.imperialsales.net/514.html

the 514 is $259.00 at imperial sales.


----------



## Morenita (Mar 23, 2009)

mimi0410 said:


> Ive been following this blog---excited to make my own purchase--so I had to share with you ladies my experience.
> 
> Imperial Sales IS THE WORST!!!! I am so upset that I went with them instead of Flamingo. I dont even knw where to start with all the drama I have experienced. I ordered on line Friday 1/23---got an email Monday 1/26 indicating the order was received and the package was shipped. I was set to receive it Tuesday---Tuesday I met the UPS guy at the door---one box. When I got the box inside I noticed it was damaged---a huge dent and a gapping side that you could see clear thru (the tacks had come undone). I held my breath and opened the box, sure enough due to the damage on the outside of the box and a lack of adequate packaging on the inside the visor was cracked and broken. There was no packing slip, no receipt, no warranty and no directions. I immediately contacted them. Tony wouldnt come to the phone, Karen relayed his every word to me instead. He said he would ship out a new visor and I would have it on Thursday--then he told her to tell me that the base was coming that same day (Tuesday) via FEDEX by 3. Now I thought it was strange that two different carriers were used--but I dismissed it. Well 3 came and went and no base--Wednesday I called back and again Tony would not come to the phone. At this point I sent emails to him and the customer service dept including photos of the box and the manner in which it arrived. No response. Thursday I called again---same story. At this point Im getting irritated because I still dont have the base nor a new visor. I told them that if I did not get a response by the end of the business day I would be contacting my bank and have the funds reversed. No response---so I called my Bank of America--they gladly refunded my charges. Friday I got an email from Tony saying he sent the visor out on Friday and gave me a bogus tracking number. I called and spoke to Karen again (she had not been in on Wed or Thursday). I told her about the email and before I could even finish she was like Tony said you would have the base by 3 on Tuesday and the visor on Thursday. I was like EXACTLY! I asked her to have Tony call me --of course he wouldn't come to the phone---Friday afternoon I got really irritated and told him I did not want a visor replacement---I wanted an authorized return shipping label--they can have their busted dryer hood back! I am so pissed!!!
> Not once did Tony (who is supposed to be in charge) address any of my concerns--horrible customer service.



After this ^^^ post, I am SO afraid of ordering from Imperial Sales though.



newflowers said:


> http://www.imperialsales.net/514.html
> 
> the 514 is $259.00 at imperial sales.


----------



## SplashAtl (Mar 30, 2009)

FYI...  Imperial Sales did not answer one of my emails to them to replace my dryer that doesn't get as hot as it should.  It is now over a year since I bought it so I am just stuck.  Honestly, I wouldn't do business with them again.  This is MY personal opinion.  Many have ordered from them and experienced no problems at all.


----------



## Ericka (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up ladies. Do any of you have the web address to flamingo? I would like to check out the prices.

TIA


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 30, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear mimi0410 that your order ended up a nightmare . 

I have just been very busy with tax season, I will try to send a follow up email to flamingo this week to see if they are still cool with the deal.

I wasn't able to order my dryer originally because of the darn job market and other crap so I too still want the dryer.

will update as soon as I hear something from Flamingo.


----------



## browneyecurl (Mar 30, 2009)

If the Pibbs deal is still available, I will be ordering one also!


----------



## Charz (Apr 3, 2009)

me too, my parents say that they will buy me one for my upcoming graduation present.


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

B U M P I N G


----------



## MacIsMyCrack (May 7, 2009)

Is this deal still available because I would love to get one. I live about 30 mins from Miami, so I would even drive to go and pick it up...I really hope it is!!


----------



## Lucie (Jun 3, 2009)

Is this still available? I bought a stupid Gold N' Hot soft bonnet that said that there may be LEAD on the cord which can cause reproductive damage and birth defects. Plus, I spent 2 1/2 hours under the dryer and still was NOT dry. I hope so!!!!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 14, 2009)

bump.....................................


----------



## Lucie (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone home!?


----------



## ycj (Jun 17, 2009)

me too! if not too late!!!!  the 514


----------



## Charz (Jun 17, 2009)

U can get it from imperial sales for like 259 before shipping. Thats where I got mine! It took 3 weeks for me to get it though.


----------



## iNicola (Jun 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> U can get it from imperial sales for like 259 before shipping. Thats where I got mine! It took 3 weeks for me to get it though.




Is this the website http://www.imperialsales.net/ ? It's not working for me. I would really like one of these.


----------



## Charz (Jun 17, 2009)

iNicola said:


> Is this the website http://www.imperialsales.net/ ? It's not working for me. I would really like one of these.


 
Wow, it looks like they must have closed up shop. Im sorry.


----------



## disgtgyal (Aug 18, 2009)

I used flamingo and I hope its still on because I want to purchase a second one soon


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 23, 2009)

disgtgyal said:


> I used flamingo and I hope its still on because I want to purchase a second one soon


 

Hey can u tell me the exact name of the website u used and how much were the Pibbs?


----------



## longhairlover (Aug 23, 2009)

Flamingo Beauty Supply, i'm not even sure if they are still in business, here is a link I found with their contact:

http://e3vs5.onrw2.servertrust.com/


----------



## deltagyrl (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm scared.  Has anyone ordered one recently?


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 30, 2009)

I think they are out of business 
and with the bad economy i've had a hard time trying to negotiate a good deal with vendors, I had also talked with Pibbs and they said they go up on the price each year 
I remember when the 514 was $200.

I wasn't able to buy during this deal I had put together, but recently I bought a pro tools ed2500 ionic 2000 watt, it's very good and waaaaay cheaper has the same features plus the added bonus of being ionic.


----------

